# Come on July Babies!



## KandKsMama

Well AF arrived 5 days late for me today so I am out for now, anyone else get the witch today? I hope I am lucky this month because my last cycle buddy group almost all of them are pg. Hopefully this will be my month.

Let's see a little about me. I am 26, had our second daughter on 2/14/08 and just got first AF on 9/11 (our wedding day). This is my second cycle since delivery and it lasted 33 days. Due to breastfeeding I am uncertain when I might O or get AF. With my first PP cycle I got AF 10DPO (based on a + OPK) and I got AF this time around 14DPO (based on heavy O signs on 9/30). DF and I have been trying since July 4th and this is the longest we have had to try. 
We met in the beginning of April 06, I was pregnant by the end of April, delivered our first daughter January 12th, 2007. Decided to try again in May 07 for #2 and conceived the end of May. So as you can see we normally got pg no problem so this is weird for us to really have to try. I'm hoping now that I have gotten a second AF that my cycles will begin to be normal again. I am normally your typical text book cycle, AF every 28 days with O on CD 14/15, so as you can tell this is a big change for me. 
Jump on in ladies and bring on those symptoms and BFPs.


----------



## CHILLbilly

yay a thread for the whole month of July!!!!!!!!!
Good luck to us....and here's hoping its a successful month of TTC!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Hi!!! I was late this month too by 5 days. AF came monday!! Hoping for a BFP this cycle!! Then YAY for a july baby!!


----------



## hopefulfor09

Hi ladies, I too came from K and K's thread where nearly everyone got pregnant so hopefully we'll bring some of that babydust over here. A little about me....I am 30 DH is 33 and we have been trying for about 5 months.....and are praying this is our month! I want my BFP! Here's to all of us getting our BFPs and having July babies!


----------



## KandKsMama

I am being hopeful this month, and if I could remember to temp when I get I up might be some help. I have the worst memory, but having two babies under two will do that to you. Although I am keeping positive too even though I haven't gotten my BFP yet, it is getting me closer to attempting my VBA2C. I have had both my girls c-section and if I can make it to at least 18 months between the births I might find a doctor willing to try it. Regardless we are still trying and hope for that BFP just as much each month. DH really wants a boy after having 3 girls.


----------



## hopefulfor09

Well I think I o'd Wednesday evening....I don't temp or POAS but I get pains....and EWCM....thing is I couldn't BD on Tuesday because DH worked an 18 hour shift. But I did BD Monday night, and Wednesday evening. I hope we catch that eggie! Also, I was wondering does anyone else get extremely bitchy when they O? I have been like an absolute nut for the last two days......road rage, work rage, you name it. LOL. I have gotten a better hold on it now but wow. LOL.

Babydust to you ladies...


----------



## CHILLbilly

I'm sweet as pie during O.........LOL
but get a bit "witchy" before AF.....actually...more then a bit!!!!!
ahhhh hormones.........right now i am getting alot of pimples.
This cycle ( #7) is the first thatwe started bd'ing early.......on cd 9 or 10.
I'm not keeping track this time...haha. A friend of mine said it took her 10 months of trying before she realized she had to start on cd10.
So thats my plan........PLUS I have a higher sex drive this month.....
I don't wamt to give TMI....but :sex: has been a bit off due to both of us not feeling too sexy!
maybe thats why i am on cycle 7....:rofl:


----------



## kittiekat

I feel a little strange posting in here but hope you don't mind if I keep popping back in to have a natter lol

Wanted to bring lots of :dust::dust::dust: in here so that you can all come over soon to 1st tri!!


----------



## KandKsMama

Thanks Kittie pop on in and check on us whenever you like. 
I have decided to attempt to temp this month, but we have decided to DTD as soon as AF leaves.... willing that I am in the mood which was my problem last cycle and not wanting to even during O. GL ladies


----------



## CHILLbilly

KittieKat......Please come back often to sprinkle us with your fertile baby dust!!!!!!!
hehe
I check the first tri threads to see updates as well.....
KandKsmama...I can totally relate to not feeling in the mood.....
REAL LIFE stresses sure do kill the mood sometimes!!!!!


----------



## srm0421

I wanna July baby, who am I kidding, I wanna a baby any month :rofl: I am not ready yet, had to finally take Provera and am only on my second day so in about two weeks I will waiting to O, hopefully things go good this cycle and I do not have any other problems. Good luck gals and hope you all get a :bfp: soon.


----------



## KandKsMama

Where is everyone!!! Come on post away! AF finally ended yesterday so that is good, now a few more days for baby dancing.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Hello everyone, I'm also from K and K's cycle buddy thread where most got pregnant, including me! But as I feared it's ended in an early mc! This is the 3rd month in a row now.. so for me the question isn't am I going to get my bfp coz I'm certain I will.. its more a question of how long it will last I think! lol. I'm not feeling too bad this month, as I was expecting it, so didn't get excited.
I'm going to go to the docs this week and hope theres something they can do to find out if theres a reason I dont seem to get past 5 weeks!

Good luck everyone :hug:


----------



## KandKsMama

Aww I am glad you are here, but I was hoping you wouldn't have to be joining us


----------



## hopefulfor09

I am so sorry ju bubbs. Here's to really sticky BFPs this month.


----------



## applegirl

hey - hello ladies!! I can't help saying I wish we were all in first tri - but it is great to see all of you. We started the BDing this am - although too soon for Ovng I'm sure. Have been temping - and will start using an OPK - maybe tomorrow?? Not sure when/if to expect an Ov - but I figure this is like a bonus cycle. Might as well give it a shot. Happy to see my BBT heading down well below the coverline. Let's me know things are returning to normal. I am concerned about my very low HCGs. Not sure why this is happening - and really worried about it happening again. But - I won't get pregnant by worrying - if we could do we would all have twins! :rofl: Sending everyone :hug: bring on the summer babies.


----------



## hopefulfor09

Apple girl - I have a good feeling about this month for you...keep bding and try to stay positive. 

Well ladies, I am officially in the 2WW. I only got to BD 3 times in my fertile period, but am trying to stay positive. DH is working 15 hour shifts - not conducive to BDing everyday but he has been a trooper bless his heart. I am NOT (who am I kidding) going to test until AF is late. My cycles have been a little irregular (were 28 days like clockwork) and then the last 4 months they were 25 except for one which was 29! So i am praying that we caught that eggie. If we aren't pregnant this month I am going to get some OPKs so we can be sure we are BDing at the most opportune times. Let's go ladies, and get all of our BFPs! Babydust to all.......


----------



## applegirl

3 times is enough hopeful! Once is enough! Here's hoping you've caught that egg! I'm way behind most of you now - so I will be able to watch and cheer. :hugs:


----------



## JJF

I just found you girls, I too was in the amazing group of bfp's last month, so happy for those girls, crash anytime Kittie Kat.

Jububb, I was just thinking about you, was thinking I don't think I ever heard if you were in fact prego, sounds like you were but MC. Not to stick my nose in where it doesn't belong but after 3 in a row, do you think you might should wait a month? Not really suggesting it, just honestly curious your thoughts....

Applegirl-you are in such a great place but I'm sad to see you here :( So are you going to keep ttc while your finding out about your steroid shots and all that jazz? I'm very interested in what you find out, cause I honestly feel like what they have suggested to you is my problemo, but I"m just not up for the testing and stuff to have my 3rd. I would TOTALLY be doing the test/treatment if I were trying for #1 or #2 but I just don't want to temp fate since I have two beautiful healthy babies at home :)

So KandK is already in the 2ww, cool, and stressful :) Send you tons of babydust. 

Chilly and I are on the "Operation...I don't Know", Chilly someone just said they were joining our operation on another thead, who was it??? Oh yeah, hopefully09. My ovaries seem to be very active right now, occasional creamy but WHERE IS THE EWCM? I'm starting to get worried but not going to allow that! But for real, where is it??? Oh yeah, not going to worry. Where is it? JK but you see the pattern right, :)


----------



## Ju_bubbs

2ww already K and K! Good luck for getting our groups first bfp!!

I was going to say good to see you back in the group Pamela... but its not really is it! lol good luck for this month. xxx

Hopeful, I'm sure 3 times is plenty!!! I've only managed to BD 1 time each month for the last 3 cycles and got my bfp each month!! lol

JJF, yes I was pregnant.. and yes I had another chem. I get what you're saying, I'm gunna be asking the docs advice on it too, but on the other hand, its happening every month at the same point, when AF is due... so if I was being good and not testing until AF was late, I wouldn't even have known I was pregnant the last 3 times so wouldn't have been having a break.. if you get what I mean. I'm pretty sure the doc is gunna try and fob me off with something like that "dont test until AF is late" but.. that doesn't solve the problem, thats just ignoring it! We have already planned to have a break inbetween late feb up til early april tho, coz I dont want a baby on top of xmas as I dont think its fair lil ones sharing their bday with xmas coz everyone is all hyped up over xmas... and i already have 2 kids in Jan so thats already an expensive month for bday parties! lol.


----------



## applegirl

JJF!! So glad you've joined us. 

Honey - I don't know about this NKCs thing. I agree - it sounds promising, but they have tested me for like 20 things that also sounded promising and I came up normal and healthy on all of them. Which is good I guess. The NKCs test is done 7 days after ovulation. You need to be using condoms as it can cause miscarriage. They want me to wait until after I get a period before they do the test - so it won't be til next month.. and then 4-5 weeks to get the results! I will let you know what they say - for sure. SO - while we wait for all that OH and I have decided why not try. Here's hoping that next period never comes. 

JJF - loving your 'calm' approach this month. Good work. I'm sure that EWCM is on its way. Hey - you know it does not always happen. I don't always get it - and have become preggers without it. I'm taking EPO this month to stimulate production. May the personal fertility experiments continue! 

Ju Bubbs- I would go to the docs and insist on a referral to a fertility specialist. YOu've had three mcs in a row. You should not need to explain or argue more than that. Good luck hon! 

And Ju Bubbs - those among us TTC#1 are smiling that you don't want a dec or jan babbs - happy to take any day of the year here!! :rofl: xx


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Well.. I say I dont want a dec/jan baby now.. but If I'm not pregnant by then I dont expect I'll actually be able to put ttc on hold :rofl:

Hopefully I'll be seeing my doc on thursday, it's too late to get an appointment for today, and tomorrow I have to wait in for a delivery of one of my daughters xmas pressies! Actually, I'm going to find a link for it and show you all coz its so cute, I'm not sure who wanted it more, my daughter or me!! They had one up and running in tesco last year and it was great! Its the same size as a real shetland pony, scared the hell out of me when I walked past it in tesco and it neighed and turned its head towards me! lol

https://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/...e=froogle&keyword=FurReal+Friends+Smores+Pony


----------



## applegirl

Super cute ju bubbs! x


----------



## KandKsMama

Sorry to see you joining us Apple, but glad you are here at the same time (if that makes any sense). 
Pardon the old ticker ladies it was from last cycle (and had AF come on time would be correct) I have now fixed it and not depending on my cycle this month could O anywhere from next Thurs to like the 4th of Nov. Just gonna keep checking signs, and attempting to temp (since I never wake up at normal hours or the same time each day) and hope we catch the silly egg sooner or later.
OMG that pony is so cute, and you sound like me. I swear I buy gifts for the girls that I like just as much as they do. Not looking forward to Xmas shopping since I have yet to even start and usually I am half done and finish the day after Thanksgiving. I love my girls, but last year shopping for two was bad enough, now I have to shop for three!!! 
I have decided I refuse to test the next few cycles unless AF is late because that leaves more money for Xmas!


----------



## applegirl

morning ladies! well - I have to say that this week has felt like a little honeymoon for OH and me. Back to the baby dancing - I'm feeling well again, and the stress of the 2WW, pregnancy muaha:) and miscarriage are over - we are having lots of laughs and cuddles. Just a quick note to send us all baby dust for this cycle :dust: 

:hug:


----------



## MsLynn225

Hello! I want a Juulyyy baby! ! I am getting very impatient over here!. . I got off the pill abotu 4 weeks ago, and i had sex with my fiance the day i got off the pill, and pretty much every other day till i got my period on the 19th of october. . does that mean i could get prego?. We have been trying for the past 2 years, on and off... It's brutal. .


----------



## Ju_bubbs

MsLynn, do you use opk's? some women take months to Ov after coming off the pill.. so it may be worth getting some if you dont already, I dunno what I'd do without them! good luck x

Pamela, really glad to hear you're so much better, me and OH are feeling loads better today aswell, we were waiting for it to happen this time so we didn't take it as badly!

KandK, I know what you mean.. my shopping is usually half done by now too! That pony is the first thing I've bought lol... been too busy spending all our mony on opks and hpts :rofl: got 3 sacks to fill tho so better get a move on! I'm gunna try my best to wait till 13dpo each month now and only test once, coz thats right inbetween where ive been getting bfps and when they turn to bfns.. then rather than wasting money on tests everyday I'll just sit and wait for either the bleeding to start or the scan, which evr comes first lol!


----------



## KandKsMama

I hate having this silly addiction, and like you said more often than not you dont catch that you were pg before AF showed. I am so slacking this year Xmas wise so hopefully soon I will be able to pick some stuff up. The worst part about it is that Khloe turns 2 in Jan and Keira 1 in Feb so we also have a double birthday to plan.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Snap! My daughter is 7 on the 16th of jan and my son is 5 on the 19th! lol Jan sales are handy for pressies tho!!! Anf hopefully by then we'll have baby stuff to worry about buying too :happydance:


----------



## SJK

can I have a july baby please !!!! xxx


----------



## applegirl

sjkirkham said:


> can I have a july baby please !!!! xxx

you've come to the right place hon! good luck!! :dust:


----------



## JJF

Apple what is EPO? Is it a nautral type clomid drug that stimulates egg production? I'm thinking that might be cool but for those of us that get prego (just not with sticky ones) I'm worried it really might product 3 or more eggs, haha. Thats probably cool for you having your first but I'm hoping for a #3, not a #3, #4, and #5, hahahahaha. Great to hear you can still try this month before going to condoms, yuk.


----------



## applegirl

JJF said:


> Apple what is EPO? Is it a nautral type clomid drug that stimulates egg production? I'm thinking that might be cool but for those of us that get prego (just not with sticky ones) I'm worried it really might product 3 or more eggs, haha. Thats probably cool for you having your first but I'm hoping for a #3, not a #3, #4, and #5, hahahahaha. Great to hear you can still try this month before going to condoms, yuk.

Sorry JJF - too many acronyms :) EPO = evening primrose oil. And no, it is not a natural clomid, but it does stimulate production of EWCM. I have not yet seen the effects (only day 2 of using it) but several girls on this forum have told me it works great. You should only use it up to Ov though, as it can induce uterine contractions. I think that some of the 3rd tri girls use it to encourage labour in the final days. 

Hope that helps!! Getting late here, need to get to bed if I'm going to be awake for the BDing!! :rofl: x


----------



## JJF

OH, stimulates EWCM, that sounds great, definitly needing that right now, especially to go along with the stomach bug I have today, poor me, ha. I've also heard of grapefruit juice but I'm not the type to be able to drink something I don't like. Do you drink the primrose oil? Have you used preseed? Seems like you did last month...


----------



## KandKsMama

Khloe is Jan 12th and I am the 19th! Keira is my little valentine love bug surprise. She was due for a repeat section on the 15th but started to come the end of Jan. and finally the day before my section my doctor was there and so was I so he admitted me and delivered a day early. 
sjkirkham you sure can have a July baby.
Yes I knew a few people that tried EPO to induce labor and it did work that is why they say make sure you stop as soon as you O


----------



## applegirl

No - I've never used PreSeed - we get pregnant just fine without it : ) But I thought the EPO might be fun to try. Thanks for the info on the contractions K&K. Will be sure to stop at Ov - which I started testing for - today. Not yet! Let the BDing continue. I don't expect it til Monday at least - could be a lot later after the mc. x
Here's some :dust: good luck ladies!


----------



## KandKsMama

Started BDing last night and will continue at it daily. We got pg before no problem daily, but I also wasn't BFing then. I figure if it doesn't work this cycle then I can invest in more OPKs.

I am so mad right now though, my friend across the country said she shipped me a package last Tues. with about 20 HPTs, 2 outfits for my baby and 3 for older DD. She called the post and they told her it was delivered on Monday, but I didn't get it and no one else was home. I could so feed my POAS addiction with those, but the package is MIA.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

sjkirkham, lets hope you can!! I decided to try EPO on our first month Pamela.. only I'm useless at taking pills and forgot most the time (probably how I concieved my 3 kids on the pill heh heh) I'm just sticking to folic acid now since I can obviously get pregnant easily enough.. we've only been BDing once each month so far lmao.
It's a shame your package got lost KandK, I always send things recorded these days coz they loose so many things :(

I've just got through to the doctors surgury too, I have an appointment with the same doctor I went to see last week to say I was pregnant, she didn't emntion doing anything if it happened again, being my 3rd+ but a lot of girls in the loss support section seem to say its standard practise to get tests after you've lost 3, but you still have to push for it!


----------



## applegirl

JJF - forgot to say that the EPO is taken in pill fomat. Mine is like a gell capsule. 

K&K - so sorry to hear about your package - how annoying! Can you call the post office?

Ju bubbs - good luck at the GPs. I agree that it is standard practice. My advice - I would not both telling her all the things you need to be tested for - just say that you have heard it is standard practice to go for investigations after 3 mcs in a row. Sorry you have to do this. Just stick the the simple point that all you want is a referral to a specialist. Good luck hon :hugs:


----------



## applegirl

hey Ju bubbs - maybe you should go back on the pill :rofl: x


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Haha.. I said that to OH yesterday :rofl:

Just got back from the docs, she was really nice this time! She said that she thinks its most likely just an extreme case of bad luck. she went through all the things they'd normally test for after 3 m/cs and said that It's highly unlikely that it is any of them in my case because if it was I either wouldn't have had 3 children already with no problems, or wouldn't be able to get pregnant at all, let alone 3 months in a row.. but she has still reffered me to a gyn to put my mind at rest and said to keep trying while we're waiting for the appointment!!


----------



## applegirl

Ju bubbs - so glad to hear this hon. Yes- I agree with the doc that it is likely bad luck - esp b/c you have 3 beautiful kids already : )
Good to hear you will be seeing a specialist, and great to hear that you will still be TTC - you are already CD4! Are you going to take you BBT this time? I know it drove you crazy last time. x


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Ha ha yeah, FF really did drive me mad last month, but yeah I'll be doing it again! my temp still hasn't gone below the cover line at all from 3 cycles ago :rofl: Hopefully I'l get clearer opk's this cycle too, rather than most of them being +ve! Are you temping and stuff too?


----------



## applegirl

oh yeah! My temp has already dropped below the coverline, so I think that is a good sign that I may ovulate in the next week-10days. Started with the OPKs this am (-ve) You can stalk me using the link to my chart in my signature ;)


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Oooh yeah, you're temp has gone down nicely! That reminds me.. I really need to order some more opks! I'm obviously still Oing even tho my temp hasn't gone down.. but it just make it much more difficult to tell when! lol


----------



## applegirl

my BBT is headed south - exactly like last month. If its like last month, I'm expecting a +ve OPK on the 28th- next Tuesday. Of course, I know it could be different after the mc, but I seem to be on track. Having fun with the BDing. 
Ha! Even if I get a :bfp: this month, I know not to expect a sticky, but I still hope for it. My plan now is to get as many :bfp:s as possible, in the hopes that one of them will stick. Look at Tink. This is her 9th :bfp: this year I think (!) and it is looking good for her.[-o&lt; Go Tink! So happy for her. 

Have realised that next month, when I am getting tested for NKCs, (and need to use condoms) I am likely to be away from OH during Ov anyway! Lucky break. Have heard the test can be painful... oh well, won't be worse than the 2WW! :rofl:


----------



## KandKsMama

Glad to hear things went well at the doctors for you. ITA that you have three healthy children, it must just be a crappy stroke of luck.

I am so confused by BBT, what are signs of O. Does it spike or go up? I am so confused because my temps are all over the place.

I do think I might be getting a normal cycle back and/or Oing early, because right now I am having pains on my left side and feel (tmi) like there is tons of CM leaking. When I last checked it was very close to EWCM....


----------



## applegirl

yay!! weekend. here's to sleeping in, cuddling on the sofa and lots of BDing! :yipee:


----------



## KandKsMama

Oh yea I had planned on it!!! Every where I looked depending on how my silly cycle runs this month fertile days can begin today (if it decides to be 28 days with CD 14 being O) or as late as like 11/04. Hopefully it is now because weirdly enough I have been in the mood to dtd more than I usually have.


----------



## applegirl

sorry K&K - forgot answer your question before :) 

you know you have ovulated when your temps go up, and stay up for at least three days in a row. They will usually stay up until AF arrives. If they stay up for 18 days you know you are pregnant! (I guess that depends on the length of your luteal phase... but I think this more or less holds true.) 

Have you ever tried fertility friend? You can join and enter your BBTs for free... Lots of women have links to their charts in their signatures - so you could take a look and see if it might interest you. :hug:


----------



## KandKsMama

yea I am using FF, MMC and Babymed I believe. That is why I asked. Normally my temps are around 97.1-97.5. From yesterday to today it went from 97.1 to 98.3 (12:40am) and is now at 99. My biggest problem is because of the girls I normally dont get up the same time every day so it is hard to get temps around the same time.


----------



## applegirl

hon - when I look at the chart you have pasted in - it gives me my own chart! For a second I was thinking - wow! we are exactly the same :rofl:

try going into FF, clicking on sharing, then homepage setup. You will see the link to your chart near the top of the page titled: Your Charting Home Page Web Address. Share that with us - ok?! :hugs: 

Looking forward to checking it out! x


----------



## KandKsMama

I'm a dope hahaha. Lack of sleep.... ok here is the link
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/22dc01


----------



## applegirl

wow- you are really on a roller coaster there! You might want to send it to the FF people and ask for their help, or post it on the main boards for more opinions. we certainly can not confirm ov yet, as you don't have 3 days elevated temps. Tomorrow will be interesting. 

I totally understand what you mean about not always getting the right amount of sleep or doing it at the same time. It is a hassle - and sometimes impossible!

Have you considered using some type of OPK? 
:hug:


----------



## KandKsMama

Might buy some if it doesn't happen by the end of the year, but with the holidays we want all our extra money to go to gifts. I do know though minus the up and down yesterday and today all day it has been up more than usual. So if it seems to be up again tomorrow then I am thinking the signs are correct.


----------



## applegirl

hey K&K - what's happening with the BBT today? :hugs:


----------



## KandKsMama

dropped down to 98.3. I normally try to take it around 1-1:30am and that is what it was at this morning. Based on it being all over it told me O was detected on CD10 and my coverline is 97.5. That does make a little sense to me unless my body is lying and every symptom I have had is not O. Give it a few more days to see what happens.


----------



## applegirl

trust your body - and keep BDing!!! :hugs:


----------



## applegirl

hmmm - my opk came up negative this am... was expecting a positive - but then, I must be gentle with my poor body - we've been through a lot! :) Might mean that we need to wait even longer for testing... that's ok.


----------



## KandKsMama

GL. My temp was back up at the normal time between 12-1am at 99.... this made FF change my O day from CD10 to CD11. Either way we have been BD every other day roughly.


----------



## KandKsMama

Well I guess I can consider myself now in the 2WW time to go insane.


----------



## applegirl

:rofl:!! 
I'm not sure what is happening to me. Still -ve OPK this am- but the BBT is going up. Will know more in the next 2 days. Will keep BDing!


----------



## KandKsMama

mine is still pretty up, that is a good sign right?


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Hello all, hope you're all ok! I see you're in the 2ww K and K! cant wait till testing time!!

I aint been about all weekend coz I through a parry for my lil sisters 16th and mum allowed her to have a load of alcohol, so we've spent the last few days recovering!!! Certrainly needed a good vodka or 2 after the few months I've had and luckily her birthday fell at the perfect time in my cycle for me to be able to go and drink and not worry that I may be pregnant heh heh.. Anyway, still -ve opk's atm here too Pamela, hopefull all will change in a few days!

Oh, and I gorgot to mention, I've had my gyne appt through for 20th nov!


----------



## applegirl

Hey K&K - yes! that's a good sign :) 

Ju_bubbs - down to my last OPK for tomorrow! Hope I get a +ve - or its back down to the shops. I'm sure I could have had a weekend away for all I've spent on TTC. 

Glad you had a chance to relax Ju_bubbs. Now you have to get ready for that lucky one BD you always manage to get preggers with. Haha. :hugs:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I have 7 opk's left from last month, I'm hoping that should just about cover it this cycle, coz I relly cant afford to be buying loads of tets right on top of xmas! I agree with you, we could prob have had more than one weekend away with all we've spent! lol

And yes.. my lucky 1BD a month :rofl: I was hoping that my ex might have had the 3 lil ones for the half term, then we wouldn't have had to worry about opk's coz we could get to bed as soon as he got in from work every night :rofl:


----------



## applegirl

:wohoo:
+ve OPK. Had a negative on the digi OPK this am - and just did not trust it. Went out and bought some pound shop ones - did the test - super strong line. 
Tried the digi on the same sample - happy face :) 
Yay! Let's catch that eggy! 
:yipee:


----------



## hopefulfor09

Hi Apple, great news - catch that eggie. Well ladies.....the dreaded witch got me at the dog park of all places. And that means this cycle is only 24 days? So I went on a hike with my furbaby and had a good cry. I was really positive this month. Stopped drinking coffee (which for me was no small feat) and Diet Pepsi but still nada. DH is working 19 hour shift and won't be home until I am long gone to bed and I don't want to tell him AF is here when he's got so much work ahead of him - he gets so upset. I am debating his month to get OPKs which I've never used - but anything that will get me my BFP! Anyhow, I will be checking in on you ladies - and praying that you caught those eggies!

Babydust!


----------



## applegirl

hopefulfor09 said:


> Hi Apple, great news - catch that eggie. Well ladies.....the dreaded witch got me at the dog park of all places. And that means this cycle is only 24 days? So I went on a hike with my furbaby and had a good cry. I was really positive this month. Stopped drinking coffee (which for me was no small feat) and Diet Pepsi but still nada. DH is working 19 hour shift and won't be home until I am long gone to bed and I don't want to tell him AF is here when he's got so much work ahead of him - he gets so upset. I am debating his month to get OPKs which I've never used - but anything that will get me my BFP! Anyhow, I will be checking in on you ladies - and praying that you caught those eggies!
> 
> Babydust!

Oh hopeful - I'm so sorry. I would really recommend charting and using OPKs - as much as you can do to time things right. Sending out big hugs to you and your OH tonight. I know you will get your joy soon hon.
:hugs:


----------



## hopefulfor09

Thanks Apple. When I do start using the OPK?


----------



## JJF

Hopeful said sorry to you in other post but I'm hating it for you girl!!!! :(
Apple, yippie on the opk, get that egg girl and lets make it a STICKY ONE! so you don't need those tests next month. 
JuBubbs-good luck to you to on your opk, buying all these tests does get way expensive and out of hand, ha. 

Where is everyone else around here :)


----------



## applegirl

hopefulfor09 said:


> Thanks Apple. When I do start using the OPK?

Hey hopeful - that depends on the length of your cycle. The kit will give you instructions, but they usually come in packs of 5-7, and you would usually start around day 9 or 10 and test til you get a positive. 

There are lots of different kinds - internet cheapies, pound shop variety, and high street brands. I think Boots has a 2 4 1 right now on their first response ovulation and pregnancy tests. 

I've been using the CB digital, because I like being able to test with FMU (most of the brands recommend testing late afternoon, early evening, same time each day). 

Good luck hon! :hug:


----------



## applegirl

oops! Hopeful you are in Toronto - Boots might be a bit far to travel - even for the sale :rofl: 

I'm sure the brands and options are similar in Canada. :hugs:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Sorry she got you hopeful :hug:

Woo, Pamela!! Hope you're gunna be busy tonight!! Iwill be, I think I got a +ve opk this afternoon!! I'm not 100% surecoz I use IC and they never quite go as dark as the control line, but we'll be bding anyway :happydance:


----------



## KandKsMama

GL Apple and Ju_bubbs go get those eggies!!!

Glad to hear you were able to have a bit of fun at your sisters birthday, I bet you needed a drink or two after these last few months.
Hopeful, sorry to hear the witch showed her ugly face.... OPKs are pretty easy, I bought mine back before AF returned to see if I was Oing and the first group of 5 I bought gave me a + and 10 days later got first PP AF.

Well I dont know what to think, my temps were still up this AM, and I still have a few hours before the time I will normally check.... but I just noticed when I went to pee that I had a little bit of blood tinged CM. So now I am wondering is it a strong O and my symptoms and temps lied to me? FF originally said I could have Oed on CD10 and now CD11 so I could be 3-5DPO. I read on a question site (lost the link);
"Hi all...I was informed by my RE that you can actually have an embryo implant anywhere from 3-10 days past ovulation. Apparantly, it only takes a few days to travel from the fallopian tube to the uterus, but it depends on many factors on how quickly it would be for you, than say for me or another woman. That's what I know on that. "

I also read on https://fertility-facts.com/Pregnancy/symptoms.htm
"The degree of pregnancy symptoms and their onset will vary from woman to women. Many women experience symptoms within days of conception while others take a few weeks before pregnancy symptoms kick in, and a few will actually feel no discomfort at all. The early pregnancy symptoms listed above can generally be felt once implantation occurs (4 - 10 days after ovulation) and will generally lessen after the first trimester."

Of course this has me going nuts, either way in case it is O I will be BDing tonight! I am however hoping it is implantation.... ah the joys of 2ww. I really am so tempted to buy some tests next week when DH gets paid, but at the same time dont want to spend the money so we can get some gifts for the girls already and just wait until AF is missing. Please tell me not to test.


----------



## ColeyB

Okay, don't test! I'm waiting until AF is late too. 6 more days!


----------



## KandKsMama

Ok I wont test until after you test!!! We can be each others support system. I can be due for AF as early as 11/11 or as late as 11/16... so I have some time to go.... however if I O'ed on CD10 or CD11 like FF says then I could be due for AF even between 11/2 (because my first cycle got AF 10DPO) and 11/6 (if AF comes 14DPO)... ugh to my current irregular cycle! I want my clockwork 28 days back :cry:


----------



## CHILLbilly

Hopeful----:hugs:I had a short cycle liek that....and then the next month was a 29 day....Our bodies sure do like giving us the run-a-round....
Spoil yourself..and OH as well.....

Ju_bubbs- I gave my sister a party like that when she tuned 16....but it involved a hotel room...some illegal activity BUT boy oh boy did she have fun!!! hahaha
She's a mother of 3 and very responsible so I didn't lead her astray!!!

KansKsmama9 in case you are O'ing),applegirl, and Ju-bubbs.........go catch that eggie!!!!! 

Coley- hope the wait isn't too long!!!!!!!!
I am waiting to test...AF due next thursday But i may be 10dpo on Sat.....it may be an early start...or mbe I will just wait it out.....ya wait it out...hahahaha we'll see!!!!!


----------



## KandKsMama

Ok so here are my "symptoms" per say....
Bloated, gassy, always feel like I am hungry, but have no appetite to eat, cramps, blood tinged CM, strong smelling CM (not an infection had it in both pregnancies and sometimes around when AF shows), my c-section scars is kinda tingly and itchy (which hasn't happened since a month PP).
Anyone else noticing symptoms yet that are in the 2ww?


----------



## CHILLbilly

Lets see how DIFFERENT our 2ww symptoms can be..hahahaha
cd14 was very bloated, gassy like pains all over BUT had a side pain...huge boobs...
cd15 small orangey tinged cm
very vivid crazy dreams last 3 nights..I will be going into cd20 night of dreams.....lets see what happenes..lol
5 dpo Cramping started yesterday..
6po more of a burning cramp that hasn't gone awy..it has been constant from time I went to bed til now...
hmmmmmm what else....
oh ya...yesterday i started a huge fight with OH very emotional and was bawling....
I hope this doesn't become a long term symptom!!!!!!
anyone else?????


----------



## hopefulfor09

Thanks for the love ladies. I think DH is more upset than I am. I guess they just think - unprotected sex = pregnant. Not so easy! The woman's body is a complex thing huh? I am calling the doctor tomorrow for an appt about my cycle getting shorter - want to check for cysts etc. 

As much I enjoy you all -I hope none of you are joining me as cycle buddies! Babydust to you.... xxx


----------



## KandKsMama

DH is the same way, I swear every cycle I try to explain to him the concepts. He keeps saying "AF has stopped lets go you're fertile" and every month I explain that there are signs of fertility usually two weeks from AF. Then if I am down or not feeling well "you must be pg, take a test" and I kindly explain to him that it is too early that I just ovulated and the sickness is not due to being pg. I also have to explain to him that you cant test and expect to see a BFP the day after you DTD. I try over and over to explain to him just because we got pg with the girls so easily doesn't mean it will be like that everytime. I also cant explain to him how long I tried in the past and why I thought I was infertile. I swear I want to send him off to a class to learn about a woman's reproductive organs. It doesn't help much with my mood and I tend to snap at him and tell him to shut up. Which look another weird symptom, we have only been married a month and a half, we should still be in the honeymoon phase.


----------



## applegirl

hey K&K - congraulations on getting married! 
hopeful- I hope your doc has some suggestions for you :) If you do find through OPKs and/or taking your BBT that your luteal phase is short, some women on this forum have had luck with taking vitamin B6 to lengthen it.. Good luck hon! :) 
Ju bubbs - here's baby dust to both of us for our +ve OPKs! 
:dust: 
JJF - when are you testing? 
:hug: to all!


----------



## KandKsMama

Thank you. We were planning the big wedding for this month (this past Sat. to be exact) but tons of stuff changed, my cousin decided to tell me about his parents big 50th combined party on the date we picked, we had 4 deaths in the family and just so much happening. We had already changed dates twice and everything just kept turning into a big mess so we decided F$%^ everyone else we are eloping. So I grabbed my gown, he got some dress clothes, took the girls gowns and headed to city hall. We wanted our family to finally be official rather than having to hold off because of other things. We still plan to hopefully do like a one year anni/renewal ceremony next year.


----------



## applegirl

K&K - That's romantic hon. I'm happy for you. 

Your OH has some cute ideas about testing and BDing. Mine is starting to get trained. He gets happy when the +ve OPK comes because he knows lots of BDing coming up!:rofl:

:hugs:


----------



## KandKsMama

I swear because of forums I am constantly talking about ladies TTC, being pg, having babies you would have thought by now some of what I say would make sense and sink in. Just the last few days I have felt like crap and he keeps saying why dont you find your last test (it is lost in the house some where, got thrown out by accident or I used it and forgot) and I keep telling him I am 5-6DPO there is no way in hell I would get a BFP yet and if I were to get one I would be so afraid that by the time AF is due it would be gone.


----------



## JJF

KandK, I hear you on the wedding stuff, sounds like a perfect family eloping, very sweet.
Apple-sorry missed this post earlier while in the car pool line to pick up daughter I was posting on my blackberry, ha. So, let me give an update, 7dpo today (or could be as much as 11dpo since Operation I don't Know makes me not know, ha) started testing on Monday, yes I know 5dpo what the heck, but saw shadows so been testing since, got 4 shadows on 4 tests but this am got BFN. HOWEVER this afternoon, I think I got my first bfp, but too scared its going to go away tomorrow iykwim. Picture sucks, its a little better in person, definite line, has color, :happydance: NOT announcing an bfp for sure, just hopefully getting closer to one?! Been having lots of little cramps way down low by my hoohoo, backache, and pains sort of like ovulation pains, no sore boobs this month but last two af months had very sore boobs. Okay, thats the whole scoop...let me see if I can get pic here but again, PIC IS YUK!


----------



## applegirl

wowowowowowowowow!!! :yipee: :wohoo: 

JJF - that is a BFP. So excited for you honey. Can't wait to watch that line get darker. XX :hug:XX


----------



## KandKsMama

JJF said:


> KandK, I hear you on the wedding stuff, sounds like a perfect family eloping, very sweet.
> Apple-sorry missed this post earlier while in the car pool line to pick up daughter I was posting on my blackberry, ha. So, let me give an update, 7dpo today (or could be as much as 11dpo since Operation I don't Know makes me not know, ha) started testing on Monday, yes I know 5dpo what the heck, but saw shadows so been testing since, got 4 shadows on 4 tests but this am got BFN. HOWEVER this afternoon, I think I got my first bfp, but too scared its going to go away tomorrow iykwim. Picture sucks, its a little better in person, definite line, has color, :happydance: NOT announcing an bfp for sure, just hopefully getting closer to one?! Been having lots of little cramps way down low by my hoohoo, backache, and pains sort of like ovulation pains, no sore boobs this month but last two af months had very sore boobs. Okay, thats the whole scoop...let me see if I can get pic here but again, PIC IS YUK!
> 
> View attachment 6076

Thank you so much it is not what I had always dreamed of, but the final outcome is.
WOOHOO that looks like a BFP to me, GL now lets watch it get darker and no show of AF.


----------



## ColeyB

JJF said:


> KandK, I hear you on the wedding stuff, sounds like a perfect family eloping, very sweet.
> Apple-sorry missed this post earlier while in the car pool line to pick up daughter I was posting on my blackberry, ha. So, let me give an update, 7dpo today (or could be as much as 11dpo since Operation I don't Know makes me not know, ha) started testing on Monday, yes I know 5dpo what the heck, but saw shadows so been testing since, got 4 shadows on 4 tests but this am got BFN. HOWEVER this afternoon, I think I got my first bfp, but too scared its going to go away tomorrow iykwim. Picture sucks, its a little better in person, definite line, has color, :happydance: NOT announcing an bfp for sure, just hopefully getting closer to one?! Been having lots of little cramps way down low by my hoohoo, backache, and pains sort of like ovulation pains, no sore boobs this month but last two af months had very sore boobs. Okay, thats the whole scoop...let me see if I can get pic here but again, PIC IS YUK!
> 
> View attachment 6076

I can totally see that line!!:wohoo:


----------



## applegirl

Hey - great news - all is well with Zoey (Jenn's) baby. Most of you will remember her as the one who started our amazing Sept 10th cycle thread - with about an 80% :bfp: rate. 

Need to dash this am - lots to do - sending everyone :hug: and :dust: 

Hey Ju bubbs - how is the BDing going? When are you in the 2WW? I think FF will announce my ovulation day tomorrow or the next day - then we can all obsess together! I think I've already got signs :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## applegirl

went in early to work today - and did not do any morning BDing (or last night) even though we've been BDing every day - I am still nervous that we are somehow missing our best chance. Need to breathe - and relax :muaha: and maybe try to get OH interested in an after work quickie! :)


----------



## CHILLbilly

Thanks so much for the update on Jenn...i was worried and didn't want to send her any messages until she found out what was going on....poor girl....

pam----go get that man ..suggest a shower after work..then get him started there..hahaha AND run to the bedroom..unless you can stand in shower bent over for 20 mins...LOL


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Woo, jjf... our first bfp!!!! lets hope theres a lot more to come over the next couple of weeks :happydance:

Pamela... I'm not so sure I O'd now! lol, did have the +ve opk on tuesday, then a slight rise in temp the next day, like usual... but today my temp has dropped again! I even had O pains yesterday so I dunno whats goin on.. but we did the 1BD on tuesday night just incase, and i'm gunna keep using opk's coz I had a few positives early on last cycle too before I actually O'd!

KandK.. that sounds like such a romantic wedding!! Wish I had the nerve (and money lol) to do something like that! We're waiting to get all the baby stuff sorted out before we start saving for a wedding :D

Sorry if I've missed out any news from anyone, Ive not been around for a day or 2 so I've just tried to have a quick read over the last few pages!


----------



## applegirl

CHILLbilly said:


> Thanks so much for the update on Jenn...i was worried and didn't want to send her any messages until she found out what was going on....poor girl....
> 
> pam----go get that man ..suggest a shower after work..then get him started there..hahaha AND run to the bedroom..unless you can stand in shower bent over for 20 mins...LOL

Oh! Chil - you are so funny girl. I may do - but I'm feeling more relaxed now. FF is rating my BD timing as 'high' - so that's pretty good. If not - I think it can wait til later tonight - will use the shower idea though :rofl: 

Ju bubbs- great to have you back girl. Don't worry about your BD timing- I think you could get pregnant by sharing a mug of tea fertile girl! 

So excited for JJF. That is the thing with having a thread for a whole month- some of you ladies are miles ahead. 
Speaking of which - what up Chilbilly? 
:hug:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Haha Pamela... I'll tell OH we dont need to BD just share tea... see if he's ok with that, much less effort! :rofl: On a serious note tho, I am really lucky that I'm so fertile, I cant imagine how horrible it would be to have to wait months and months inbetween getting pregnant each time I MC, its bad enough waitnig a few weeks to get preg again!!!

I'm just trying to convince OH to let me go and buy a clearblue digi Ov test, coz these IC's are dong my head in, even tho they worked perfectly for the on the first month!


----------



## CHILLbilly

Applegirl- i am on 8dpo......and waiting nd waiting and waiting to test.....
I'm going away to see a musical with my future MIL so not testing before the weekend......
i don't want her to notice if I do get a positive....soooooo I may wait til eithertuesday for early test or thursday when AF is due.
so i still have 5-7 days before testing......and looks liek you are just getting ready to enter 2ww once you catch that egg!!!!!!
Hope it goes by faster then mine....
operation :shrug: isn't working....lol


----------



## JJF

Hey girls, I' was just pm'ing Zoey, didn't realize something was up with her, yikes, I'll go figure it all out now! Thanks for the heads up Apple.

Okay, here is my darker line, hope you all aren't thinking I'm rubbing anything in, feels odd to be the first to announce! Hoping it does bring a thread of good luck to everyone, especially after that 80% rate last month, that was nuts!

Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## CHILLbilly

ITS GETTING DARKER:happydance:

Would never think your rubbing it in...or do you mean rubbing a pink marker on it....:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

So excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!! forget op. i don't know....what dpo are you? or cycle day????????
Now I am rethinking about testing earlier then tuesday......hehehehe you are a bad influence!!!!!!!!


----------



## applegirl

CHILLbilly said:


> operation :shrug: isn't working....lol

Looks like it is working for JJF! :rofl: 

I'm 99% sure that fertility friend is going to say I ov'd yesterday. So - i'm 1DPO haha. 

Not toooo far behind you. And I've got lots to distract me as I am heading to Scotland for the weekend to visit friends with a bit of work tagged on for Monday. Won't be back home til Monday night 5DPO :) Then I'm sure the following week will drag along. I made a testing plan not to test til Wednesday the 12th - which is 14 DPO. Haha- don't think I'll make it. Likely back at the testing again at 11 and 12 DPO as usual. 

:hugs:


----------



## CHILLbilly

Ahhhh a weekend trip to Scotland.........sounds very nice!!!!! 
i will be 12dpo on monday so its getting close....

i think there was going to be a few girls testing this SAT?????
anyone?


----------



## JJF

Apple-Scotland, how nice, my family (as in my maiden name before I got married) is Scotish but I've never been there. That sounds great to keep your mind off of things. You know I'll be pushing the IC's on you when you get home.

Chilly-I am 8dpo but surely I've got to be further than that with two lines, but who knows I DONT KNOW, hahaha. Yes, I'm thinking tomorrow is a good day for you to test. But with that said, I'm not a big fan of FMU, I like afternoon (AMU, ha) about 2.5-3 hours after lunch!


----------



## babymojo

I'm CD 1 but i'm getting that :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: this cycle woohoo!!! or if not i'll be good luck to the group cuz everyone around me is PG : :rofl::cry:


----------



## CHILLbilly

Love your PMA babymojo.........hehehe

and it must be bitter-sweet to be surrounded by preggo's......
JJF- maybe your 9dpo.....I have seen a few positives aroudn that day but 8 may be possible!
yay so excited for you!!!!!!


----------



## KandKsMama

You girls are all so funny!
Thank you for updating us on Jenn, Apple. I had noticed the post and read through it and was damn relieved when I read yesterday everything was fine.

Apple- Lucky you getting to go away, I wish we could get away for a weekend. You gonna have a full on BD weekend just in case?

Ju_bubbs- Thanks I wasn't expecting it to be as romantic as it was. The few days leading up to it I was calm while DH was like OMG we're getting married this week, so I wasn't expecting much during the ceremony but ended up having to fight back tears.
I hope that this time around should you get a BFP that it is a sticky one.

Chillybill - Woohoo to testing, test a few times for me will ya since I am not being a POAS this cycle.

JJF - That line is so getting darker! Woohoo our first BFP.

As for me since I have had no signs of O anymore and this is when I was predicted it based on my last cycle. I will finish update later MIL is over my shoulder and dont want her being nosey.


----------



## CHILLbilly

KandKsmama....i tired to buy a few cheapies the other day from the dollar store..BUT they were either sold out or taken off the shelves......so I will wait due to the temptation of just peeing on them as soon as I have them in house and then counting days after only to find i was way to early....hahaha

I hope even tho you don't have any O signs that a sneaky egg has escaped
and will meet up with the "boys" very soon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KandKsMama

CHILLbilly said:


> KandKsmama....i tired to buy a few cheapies the other day from the dollar store..BUT they were either sold out or taken off the shelves......so I will wait due to the temptation of just peeing on them as soon as I have them in house and then counting days after only to find i was way to early....hahaha
> 
> I hope even tho you don't have any O signs that a sneaky egg has escaped
> and will meet up with the "boys" very soon!!!!!!!!!

Hehehe sorry I worded that last post wrong, FF and FG estimated O on CD10 or 11. I didn't have much EWCM (it was kinda a creamy EWCM mix), but temps went up and stayed up so currently I am 6-7DPO. On 4-5DPO I got blood tinged CM which continued lightly into the next morning. My temp did drop last early this morning but since I was being an addict the night before last and realized at 4am it was too late to go to sleep because the girls would be up I ended up for roughly 36 hours when I decided to temp. Normally I have not been to bed when I temp, but I will check it roughly the same time every morning (12:45-1:30am) after sitting and resting the same way for a few hours. I cant do your typical temping because I never sleep all the way through and might sleep 3 hours here, 4 the next, stay up all the night the next and I am never up at the same time.
I did however yesterday begin to get headaches, heartburn and nausea (almost actually puked when having a ciggie which is not like me, except when I was pg and smoking). I am trying to remain unchanged by the symptoms and prepare that AF will come soon so that should it not happen this month I wont be too upset when she shows.


----------



## CHILLbilly

oh those pesky symptoms......I am trying so hard to ignore them....cause I get them all...and then check my calander and notice I always get them every month on same cycle day! 
Its all so confusing....especially when they are so close to premenstral signs....
be easier if we peed green or something..LOL
p.s. my boobs hurt and they always hurt the week before AF.....awwwwww:hissy:


----------



## KandKsMama

I know I wish our bodies did something different when pg or not pg. I like your pee green idea. Would be funny if our pee was different colored for different things.


----------



## KandKsMama

Ok just temped and guess what it is back up to 98.3, so I am thinking lower temp was due to sleep. Had yesterday morning not dropped this would be four days in a row at 98.8 when coverline is 98.3 and I am usually around 97.5 or so.


----------



## applegirl

Morning K&K - blood tinged CM and a big temp dip - sounds like it could be implantation to me :happydance: although it is a bit early :( usually 7-10 DPO?

We will know soon enough! You and Chilbilly are the next testers (I think) Whoot! Let's have some more :bfp:


----------



## dizzy65

if i was to get pregnant on this ov period i would have a baby the end of july!!!


----------



## NewlywedTTC

I'm waiting to see if we have a July baby. This is our first month TTC. I should find out by next Friday, God willing! :)


----------



## applegirl

Hi Newlywed! Welcome! Good luck next week with that test - I really hope you get your :bfp: 

How is the 2WW going for you? This is your first month - are you noticing any signs of pregnancy? When do you plan to test? 

:dust:


----------



## KandKsMama

applegirl said:


> Morning K&K - blood tinged CM and a big temp dip - sounds like it could be implantation to me :happydance: although it is a bit early :( usually 7-10 DPO?
> 
> We will know soon enough! You and Chilbilly are the next testers (I think) Whoot! Let's have some more :bfp:

See I thought the same about 7-10DPO with implantation too, but then I did some reading and some sites say 6-12DPO, then some sites say it is possible to happen as early as 4DPO... so I am really hoping.
"Implantation can occur as early as 4 days past ovulation, and as late as 12 days. A woman can test as early as 8 days post ovulation, but can take up to 17 dpo to see a positive HPT reading. You will need to use an HPT that reads very low quanitities of hCG, visit our Pregnancy Tests Page to see the sensitivity of various brands.

Some signs of Implantation (not every woman gets these signs):
Cramping or sharp pains
Spotting
Another level in your temperatures; low temps before O, higher temps after O and another level of temps after implantion."
Taken from a cycle diary but it is an add on the diary by fertilinet.com So there it hope the the blood could be IB.


----------



## applegirl

yay!! great news hon. They say the earlier the implantation the better - makes em sticky! :happydance:
Lots of :baby: :dust: to you!
:hugs:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Welcome newlywed, good luck, hope you get your bfp! 

KandK I've read somewhere that implantation can happen as early as 3 dpo, so its looking really good for you!!

My temp dropped quite a bit today, so def dont think I O'd! I'm gunna be a bit graphic now with tmi, but we bd last night and you know when you grab the tissues after... everything that came out was pink stained! I do spot a bit after if AF is due and my cervix is really low, but I tried to feel it after and I couldn't even reach it, so dunno what that was about!


----------



## applegirl

Ju bubbs - you still on fertility friend? Or did it finally put you off? I know it was driving you crazy last month! If you are - let us see your chart :) :hugs:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

yep I'm trying to stick to it! Click on my ticker.. Oh no,... thats not ff sorry lol. I'll find you the link a sec!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/22aba7 There we go!


----------



## hopefulfor09

Sorry ladies, I have been off for a couple of days after a wee fire in my oven - and it's not my cooking. LOL! 

Congrats on your wedding KandK - it sounds lovely. Apple, enjoy your weekend in Scotland. JuBubbs, you should keep having cups of tea with DH if you think you may not have o'd yet. Chilli - fellow Ontarian, I admire your patience girl - you are an inspiration - and you saved me 50.00 cause I didn't test this month. So I will think of you when having my toes done. LOL. JJF - COngrats again hun - the lines will get darker.

AF has finally subsided - it was not a fun one. But now on to bigger and better things.. I am going to get opks this month and bd like I've never bd'd before - watch out hubby. LOL. Come on ladies, I want to see some more bfp's


----------



## applegirl

Hopeful - loving your PMA! Can't believe you didn't test this month- good girl!!
Enjoy that peadicure ;) 
x


----------



## KandKsMama

Apple - Oh that gives me hope! I am so afraid to be excited with these symptoms though.

Ju_bubbs- Oh wow I didn't know 3DPO, but the temp did dip around then and the next night and early morning got the bloody CM.
As for the pink stained sounds like maybe your cervix was a bit low and you irritated it during BD.

Hopeful - Thanks, it was better than I could have planned.

Well woke up and nausea is still here and temps are back up.


----------



## applegirl

K&K - I am excited for you girl. Just quickly checking messages at the library in Glasgow. Will be thinking of you - crossed fingers. :hugs:


----------



## KandKsMama

Still nauseous might cave in and test once DH's check comes and we get to the store. If we can get to the $1 store since it is a couple towns away, I dont want to spend a lot a test at the grocery store since it will probably be a BFN.


----------



## KandKsMama

Well DH said to me earlier that I am more witchy than usual, that my skin looks awesome and I am glowing.


----------



## Gabrielle

ohh kandksMama~ it sounds so good for you! Have you tested..when are you testing..im anxious!:) FX for you!


----------



## KandKsMama

I said I wanted to pick one up and he told me to wait.... AF can be due either on 11/06 or 11/16. Seeing as I had all signs of O I am thinking it will come on the 6th, but last cycle was 33 days which could mean I thought I Oed and it might not show until the 16th. I want to test so bad, but I am currently only 9-10DPO. I am so anxious and just wish the days will hurry up and come so I could know already or not.


----------



## CHILLbilly

Hopeful....fire in oven...oh my thats not good...make sure your smoke detectors have fresh batteries!!!!!!!!!
we have had 2 houses *( In our town)* burn to the ground due to woodstoves and chiney fires ( a bit more dangerous then your oven fire BUT such a tragedy)
anyway...glad you could get your pedi instead of spending to much on tests....$50 on tests?/ wow...i just buy them from walmart for $5 each....haha.

KandKsmama...I tested at supposed 11dpo..and got a negative...so don't test to early...haha I now feel like I should have waited BUT I still have 1 test left....and will use it on Wed.
( i have no will power when I know there's a test in the drawer, better off waiting to just buy day before AF).
oh well.....its only $5.00 haha

applegirl-are hows your 2ww so far? I am sooo glad mine is almost over..haha


----------



## applegirl

2WW going well so far! Up in Scotland with friends and distracted.

Going a little bit CRAZY though - because I am not 100% sure about the day of O. FF is saying CD15 - which is grand - I'm happy with that :) Problem it is that my temp the morning of CD16 was a bit screwy. Woke up a 3am to pee- then again at the usual time. At 3am - after 4 hours sleep it was 36.66 at 6am it was 38.82. This issue comes up for me a lot as my progesterone increases - I wake up to pee every night in the 2nd half of my cycle. 

I averaged the two temps. I know you won't find this advice in the charting tips - but I have done quite a lot of research on myself, and found this works. I guess I am nervous that we stopped BDing one day too soon. 

Of course- I should relax. Its done now. In all likelihood I did O on CD15. Even if it was CD16 - we still have a 'good' rather than 'high' chance on FF. 

The real message is that we should 'keep dancing' for 3 days post OPK+ve. I was so tired this cycle - we didn't make it. 

K&K - feeling really good for you honey. Sending you lots of love and hope :hugs: 

Chillbilly - So sorry to hear about the fires :( Good luck and :dust: for your test babe. Nice costume BTW. 

:hug:


----------



## MommyMichele

Well you can add me to the list but I'm thinking BFN due to an uncooperative DH. BUT I am not feeling anything over here like I normally do after O. Not one thing. I had no pregnancy symptoms but bigger boobs and a bigger belly. I am a little tired but I'm working again.


----------



## applegirl

Hi MommyMichelle!

Welcome hon - and those signs sound good to me, have heard the same from many girls who turn up with a :bfp: Sending you :dust: 

You are testing in 6 days - great! Looking forward to hearing all about it x


----------



## KandKsMama

Well things have turned again. I am thinking I am having a repeat of last cycle. I had all signs of O on CD14 and then stronger signs on CD19. Yesterday morning I woke up with a little EWCM, but that was it not in the mood to BD when I am usually when I O. Temps have dropped, but still nauseous.... uggh I dont want to stop BFing, just wish I would have my regular cycle back.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Morning ladies, how are we all doing? I'm just recovering from a weekend of completely hyper kids after all the sweets on haloween! lol. And still no sign of O over here! :(


----------



## applegirl

arrrggghh! Sorry Ju bubbs - sending you hope for big ov sings lots of BDing and a :bfp: !!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

just bought some clear blue digi Opk's :D woo! now when I'm confused by my IC's I can double check with them!!

Hows you 2ww going Pamela?


----------



## CHILLbilly

Good to hear you have your back up Opk's Jububbs!!!!!!!! makes it easier to go through instead of wondering WHEN its goign to happen ( if the witch shows I am getting some for next time!!!!!!!!!! I hate guessing)

kandK'smama- thats so conufusing for you.....cd15 then 19....Hope it clears up for you!!!!


----------



## applegirl

K&K -I feel for you honey. But I would not worry - I just looked back through the forum and found your link, looked at your temps. I think the O is defo CD15 - not 19. You have not dipped below coverline. Your pre O (pre CD15) temps were MUCH lower. Get in some BDing to be safe - but don't worry - I'm sure you O'd already. 

big big :hug: to a fellow temp worrier.


----------



## KandKsMama

Thanks, I dunno seems where though cause I went to the restroom and got a big glob of EWCM more than last night (thought it was from BD last night but it was deffo stretchy and not breaking easy) either way we are going to BD the next couple nights as well.


----------



## applegirl

Ju bubbs- way to go with the CD digi OPK! Ummmm.... hope you have not O'd already? (great to see your temps dropping!) Will be interesting to see what happens with your BBT over the next few days.

Hey - K&K and Ju bubbs - would you consider dropping your FF link into your signatures - so I can stalk you? :rofl:

Chillbilly girl - I can see those Wallmart tests just jumping into your handbag. Can't wait til Wednesday. :dust: to you. xx


----------



## CHILLbilly

pamela- i just got offered job so i am sure i will see a :bfp: soon..hahahaha
if not thats ok as i am not sure i want to start a new job puking....hehe
We have that 3 month probation limit for employment so......I want to have a bit of securtity before announcing a pregnancy!
I have had a small bit of spotting today...boobs are still tender but not as sore as 2 days ago, and now my tea has given me a bit of heart burn.
So 2 more sleeps til testing...unless i test tommorrow and buy some extras as I am going shopping for an outfit to wear to a wedding......
hehehe
JJF is a bad influence on me.....and I am sure she is still POAS even tho she has gottn her :bfp:
lol


----------



## applegirl

Chill honey - let me paypal you the $5 to buy the test :rofl: 
HEARTBURN - fab! I really hope operation I don't know brings 2 deserving ladies :bfp:s this month. Super big :hug:


----------



## JJF

OMG chilly u are so good I did just poas hahahaha! It was my last IC and it was as dark as the control, yippie. But I do have 1 digi left, used 1 this weekend cause oh is color blind and kept saying he couldn't see the lines, ugh! 


I've got my fingers crossed for all you girls!!! So what do we have so far two bfps?


----------



## CHILLbilly

hahaha i knew it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i think there are few between this thread and the other cycle buddy thread....Yay!!!!!!
so much better then seeing alot of negatives...gives me hope..


----------



## MommyMichele

No symptoms except loads of creamy CM hitting the toilet water before I even pee! WTH?


----------



## CHILLbilly

Ewwwww Michel..hahahahaha
that is such a constant symptom.....sounds good!!!!!!!!


----------



## MommyMichele

Having all kinds of things this month I have never had before. Glob of EWCM last week and now loads of creamy CM.

I feel like my hooha is talking to me lately.


----------



## CHILLbilly

the CM is definately a good sign.....I see 4 days til testing!!! such a long wait....I am on cd26 and af due 29..so i have a few more to go.
I have my fingers crossed I don't see anymore spots.....I have to stop checking!!!!!!!
Good news ....I get to go shopping tommorrow...I need a dress for a wedding....bad news is OH needs a suit..so will be expensive for him. oh well......Thats the way with weddings.


----------



## KandKsMama

Chillbilly, I took my new job (beginning May 8th, 2006) DTD (not ttc) on April 30th, 2006 (I didn't track and still thought I was infertile at the time). Less than a week into my new job sick as a dog and went home one day, a month later and two missed periods decided to head to the free clinic and well yup BFP.

Add it up for you Apple stalk away!!

Well DH is a sweetie, he knew I wanted to test because I am an addict. He went to the video store which is next to the Dollar store and he picked me up a test. Told him I wanted to get an evap so I could post over with Pux in the BFN thread. Not sure how long it took this too appear (can really see it in person) but I stopped looking at the test after about 3 minutes and went back up to check for my evap about 15 minutes later and here they are!!! Lovely aren't they, hehehe I have a problem. Now if only I could produce some BFPs again.
https://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm165/KandKsMama/hahaha/evap2.jpg
https://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm165/KandKsMama/hahaha/evap1.jpg

Thought I would also share, these are my evaps from last cycle....
https://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm165/KandKsMama/blah/Image2.jpg

This one is my fav from back in May when we were WTTC but because I had no AF I always tested before heading out for the night for a drink just to be safe.
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v289/reenygirl/number3/IMG_2723.jpg


----------



## applegirl

Michele - your hooha is talking - and sounds like she is saying 'I'm pregnant!' Let's hope so hon. Sending you loads of :dust:

CHill - so excited for you - now :test: Can't wait to find out - today (tues) or Wednesday right? 

K&K - still early days babe. Thanks for posting the evaps. Fun to look at - hey - you know there is a BFN thread in the HPT section that is supper funny - might want to add your evaps? Still - lots of time for that to turn into a :bfp:!!

Ju bubbs - how you doing hon? Liking the new digis? 

I'm doing good. Had a tiny bit of heartburn again this morning, and got my sore throat again. Plus enlarged boobs that are only sore near my arms... similar to last month. But - my body seems to pick up tricks - so who knows? 

Ticking along.... 6DPO today. Here's dust for us all. :dust: 

:hug:


----------



## KandKsMama

Yea that is the only reason I took the pictures, for the BFN thread. Although my friend said she sees pink not gray in the other pics I was able to get. Hoping to test again in a few days as this was just for fun.

https://www.canyouseealine.com/hpts/637.jpg
https://www.canyouseealine.com/hpts/638.jpg


----------



## applegirl

Hon - I see pink on the bottom pic too! When did you do that one? Let's see what happens :happydance: xx


----------



## applegirl

actually - I see pink on both of them! x
How long did it take to show up?


----------



## KandKsMama

That is the same test, I just realized after that I had missed some pics in another folder on my camera. I took it around 8pm and I am uncertain when it came up (most likely no more than 15 minutes) after three minutes I saw nothing so put it behind a box so I could take a pic for the BFN thread later. Not sure how much time passed and went to take the picture and there is was. Ugggh. I wish I had another to take in the house. FF dropped my O day back to CD10 when I entered todays temp in and dropped my coverline down to 97.5 (my normal average temp) so that means I am still .8 degrees above my coverline, still no change holding steady at 98.3. I am soooo anxious now, I hope my friend sends me the tests so I dont have to go to the store again.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

KandK.. I deffo see pink there too, cant wait to find out if they're evaps or not! :happydance:

Was it chill who said she's having blobs of cm? I've been getting that too lately, And I've been really tired the last couple of days, and couldn't stop peeing yesterday! Also had O pains on cd10 and 11 after a +ve opk on cd9 but I'm sure my temps are too low to have O'd!

Used one of the digis yesterday Pamela, which was neg heh heh.. gunna save the rest and just use them when I get a questionable IC that looks like it could be +ve lol.

I'm on cd16 now, last month O was cd19 and month before it was cd12, so who knows when it will appear this month... this feels worse than the 2ww :rofl:
I've also just looked at the calender and realised I have a dentist appointment on next tuesday, which would usually be fine, apart from I have a stupidly huge irrational fear of dentists, and they cant get near my unless I have IV sedation, I'm guessing thats not a lot of good if I'm pregnant, but at this rate it will be too early to test before my appointment AAARRGHHHH!

Oh and Pamela, ofcourse you can stalk my chart.. I'll get it in my sig!


----------



## KandKsMama

Globs of CM are really good, cant remember if I said it in here or not.... Both my pregnancies before getting my BFPs I was racing almost daily to save the panties as I call it because I thought AF had come. I was cramping like she was on her way and I would get to the restroom and no sign of blood on undies and realized it was just lots and lots of CM almost gushing out of me.

I am really hoping they aren't evaps again, but it is my fault for testing so soon and not even using FMU. I figured since it wasn't FMU and still a few days before AF is due I would get a very blatant BFN, but guess my test and/or my body had something else in mind.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Least with questionable evaps you have an excuse to feed your poas addiction even more! :rofl:


----------



## KandKsMama

Wanted to add Ju_bubbs I looked at your chart and I am thinking O was CD9/10 (crap at figuring out exact days but usually almost right on) and that the slow dip was IB and that the jump up means it is done.


----------



## KandKsMama

Ju_bubbs said:


> Least with questionable evaps you have an excuse to feed your poas addiction even more! :rofl:

I have dreams of peeing on sticks! They haunt me so much so that I often wake up and really think the BFPs I saw happened (gotta love the brain of a sleep deprived mommy) did happen because I find myself dozing in and out some days. This is why I am hoping my friend sends me her ICs. She is already pg and bought an OPK/HPT combo pack to do some experiments with them (testing the OPK on detecting pg and the progression of BFP coloring the further you go in pg). She finished the BFP test when she bought the combo but it was the same price as some of the OPKs alone. UGHHHH I want to POAS again!


----------



## applegirl

cute new pic ju bubbs! Hmmmmm..... From looking at your chart - I think if you have O'd it was yesterday - temps tomorrow and the next day will let us know for sure - good luck babe! x


----------



## KandKsMama

That was my second guess Apple, but couldn't decide until the next two temps.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Thanks Pamela, that was when we went to watch fireworks the other night! :D
Yesterday would be my guess too, but I've not had any +ve opks for a fewb days, which would be a bit strange!


----------



## applegirl

you are right - that is very strange. I guess it depends how confident with your temps you are? Sorry Ju - I know this is really a drag! On the plus side - you do seem to get :bfp:s - even without knowing exactly when you O. Now we need to figure out how to get stickies! big :hugs:


----------



## KandKsMama

I am really beginning to not believe OPKs. I got a + on one on Sept. 1st and 10 days later got my first AF. Even if my cycle is wacky because of BFing I dont think I should have had such a short LP. My last cycle I believe I Oed on CD19 and 14 days later AF showed.


----------



## applegirl

fertility friend claims the only way to confirm ovulation is a sustained rise in temp - at least 3 elevated temps. It is frustrating when the other signs don't agree! I say just keep baby dancing until you are well above you coverline and staying there... x


----------



## Dawnie

Hi all, hope you don't mind me joining the 'July babies' thread. I am in need of some PMA!! I'm relatively new to this forum, but me and DH are currently on cycle no.7 of TTC. We're not charting or temping or doing OPK BUT we've been trying to BD lots during what should be the most fertile time - so generally most days/ every other day from about CD10 to about CD20. I've so far managed to restrain myself from P-ing OAS each month, and instead just wait for the onset of the dreaded AF, which unfortunately just seems to keep coming. 

Because I don't chart, I have no idea how many days past OV I am, but my CD1 was on 15th Oct, so I'm currently on CD21. I do try to look out for the natural signs of OV, but I don't think I'm very good at it. Don't seem to get any EWCM and am sure my CP never changes!! 

Really hoping for a July baby! 

Sending lots of baby dust to you all. Dawnie xxxxx


----------



## KandKsMama

Welcome Dawnie! Glad you are joining us, hope your stay isn't too long. When was you last AF before 10/15? Or if you can list all the dates of AF you can remember.... this way I can try to get a better idea of you cycle :)


----------



## applegirl

Hi Dawnie! Welcome :)
Nothing wrong with your plan hon. We have a cycle buddy who used the 'laid back approach' this month - no temping or OPKs and got her :bfp: Happens all the time.

I have found it useful to chart - but then I like having LOTS of information :rofl: Of course I turn out to be wrong a lot. 

Glad to hear you are on CD21 - we are in the same place :) Welcome to thread hon - just one week to go! :hug:


----------



## MommyMichele

I didn't temp or use OPKs with my other kids, they just happened. I'm not doing any of that this cycle either, although I am monitoring my CP and CM.

Anyone have a huge glob of EWCM after O?


----------



## Dawnie

Thanks ladies. You are all soooooo kind. KandKsMama, the dates of the cycles I have been noting were: 
05/21
06/17
07/18
08/14
09/13

I always used to have a 27 day cycle (getting AF on day 28, so starting again at CD1 - I think that's how it works!). But when I tried taking a pre-natal vitamin it jumped to 31. I got worried about it (I'm a bit wary about things that 'change' my body's natural rhythm - and didn't even know what luteul phase was then!) so stopped and it went back down but then the last two cycles have been 30 and 32 days so I'm not quite sure what's going on now! 

Wishing you all loads of luck this month.


----------



## applegirl

MommyMichele said:


> I didn't temp or use OPKs with my other kids, they just happened. I'm not doing any of that this cycle either, although I am monitoring my CP and CM.
> 
> Anyone have a huge glob of EWCM after O?

I did last month - and I was preggers! It did not last unfortunately - but I did get my :bfp: 
I think it is a very good sign! Here's :dust: to you.


----------



## MommyMichele

I think it was EWCM. Crystal clear rubber cement kinda blob on the TP, no smell either. Yea I checked. Surprised the hell out of me.


----------



## KandKsMama

Well Dawnie since your last cycles jumped back up I would say depending on how O is going this cycle you could be anywhere from 3DPO to 8DPO. It also means that for future cycles (should you not catch that egg this time around) because they vary can O anywhere from CD13-CD18 (hence how I judged where you are DPO wise). Average women will O and then 14 days later get AF, although my first O post partum was 10 days before AF arrived, second O was CD19 and got AF 14 days later, this cycle I appeared to O on CD10 (but I am breastfeeding which messes with O) so I am waiting to see if I will have my normal 14 day LP. Any kind of stress or change in the norm will mess with when you O, which will cause AF to be late. Hope it helps a little, but I would suggest if you are not pg this cycle to BD every other day from CD10-20 like you have been.


----------



## MommyMichele

Yay for pronounced booby veins BUT I know that doesn't mean anything in my little world.


----------



## Dawnie

Thanks so much for taking the time to look at my cycles - it's really great to have an input from those 'in the know'! 

I really hope we've caught the egg this cycle, but it's quite frustrating not knowing how many DPO I am!! 

Your two girls look adorable BTW - I'm sure they'll make great big sisters when you get your next BFP!


----------



## Dawnie

MommyMichelle, I've got really veiny BBs at the moment too, but think I get that most months anyway, so doesn't mean much in my world either!! I've been trying to work out whether I've got them earlier than usual this month though.... eugh I wish I could stop symptom spotting!


----------



## MommyMichele

Lol mine are always pronounced. But I found a few more larger ones today. I doubt it's anything. No sore boobs, nothing.


----------



## KandKsMama

No problem at all Dawnie. I have done a lot of research over the last couple months since the breastfeeding has led to irregular cycles. I knew it would happen, but I wanted to know why. 
Thank you so much, they are all hoping for a little brother (have a step daughter as well).


----------



## KKSARAH

Hi Please could I join I think am going to test tomorrow morning, am trying not to get my hopes up, but I have tender bigger than usual for this time of month bbs, creamy CM still & temps still up.
Am on 9DPO today and just feel different than other months maybe its in my head but I have some cheapies so am going to see.

Good luck ladies:dust:

:hug:


----------



## KandKsMama

GL dont get your hopes up too much if you get a BFN as it is still early


----------



## CHILLbilly

Kandksmama....I just read one of your posts about O being 14 days before AF......So i counted back 14 days form today ( as she got me good this morning) and noticed I had a cramp that day..and of course no BD 2 days before or after........
i am so glad I saw your post.......Oh and I will have to get more pro-active in bd'ing every other day!!!!!!!!! 
I think I will go out and get basal tmp ths time around.
( I had an early AF.....and it hurts but is soooo much better then seeing another :bfn:)

I'm going on the record as NOT testing until AF is late......even if I have ALL the symptoms of preggo..haha


----------



## KandKsMama

Sorry to hear she got you. 
What I read is to figure out your average cycle in days. So say you had 28, 30, 26, 29 your average would be like 28 days, from there count back roughly 14 days (average is 12-16 days from O to AF aka LP - https://www.webwomb.com/luteal_phase_frame_page.htm lots of good info there). If you have a fairly regular cycle figuring out your bests day should easy. For example you have a 30 day cycle so start to BD on CD14 to CD18. Some women due to irregular cycles will begin as early as CD10 (which was my case this cycle, Oed on CD10) and continue until CD20. 
Everyone assumes stress delays AF from showing, but in reality nothing can delay AF (non-health wise) from showing, stress can delay O which then due to your regular LP cause AF to appear late, when she is actually right on time.
So say for instance you normally O on CD13, but had tons of stress or an illness and end up Oing on CD19 and dont track fertility signs then you would just assume AF is late when she doesn't show on CD28 but then shows on CD33. Hope that makes some kind of sense.
Wow maybe I should have went to be an OB/GYN like I wanted to. I hate blood and needles, but for some reason delivery and c-sections don't bother me.


----------



## KandKsMama

Also forgot some women who have problems conceiving or have many m/c will come to find they have a short LP not giving the fertilized egg long enough time to implant properly before your body starts AF and sheds it's lining.

Some good links on LP and fertilization
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luteal_phase
https://www.caitlainscorner.com/content/view/232/65/


----------



## CHILLbilly

I was thinking of your new name while reading your post..
Dr.K
hehehe
my cycles range form 25, 26, mostly 28, and one at 29......this one was 26.
The plan this month was bd form cd10...we started cd9..but then Oh was away for weekend and when he got home I felt all bloated and crampy...FROM O...so no bd.....figures..Now i know..hahahaha
I have a lack of EWCM and ended up getting the external preseed instead of the internal so I am trying that this time..plus temping..


----------



## KandKsMama

Sounds like a great plan of action. I also totally disagree with the every other day BD. I suppose it all depends on the sperm count of a man, but Keira was conceive when we BD like almost every day.

I'd say with your range best bet is earliest to start BD CD9 and stop on about CD17. Judging by the fact you said you felt some slight pain 14 days back would lead me to believe you most likely have a 14 day LP so those day would work as I took your shortest cycle and counted back the highest average LP (16 days) and then took your longest cycle and counted back the shortest average LP (12 days) and got those start and end dates for BD.


----------



## CHILLbilly

Ok dr.K every day it is...hahahahaha
Oh did have a SA and all came back normal...........so that is not a concern.
Its hard to plan out next cycles BD action plan when I am bent over with cramps. BUT I know for sure we missed ovulation. 
I just noticed on calander that cd10 for me is on a full moon.........Hmmmm that looks promising.....and i should ovulate before my anniversary of last years MC. that takes the edge off of it...to not have that playing in the back of my mind while TTC.

well I am finishign off my last up of tea..then I am going outside to enjoy the sunshine and wamr temp's.....
thanks or you help kandksmama


----------



## applegirl

Hi Chillbilly - sending you big hugs hon. I think you are on to a great plan of action too. I never limit the BDing- until I can confirm O (through raised BBT) we just :sex: as much as possible! 
I went on a BIG HPT shopping spree - so my restrained testing plan for this month is likely out the window. I am investigating the excellent options at my local pound shop - 3 for a pound, 2 for a pound! - yay! I can test away! 
:dust: to us all x


----------



## KandKsMama

No problem at all :) glad to hear O should be before anni as I can only imagine how you would feel that day and not be in the mood to BD. Full moons always seem good IMO oddly enough we most likely conceived on a full moon with our youngest.
Enjoy the sunshine.


----------



## KandKsMama

applegirl said:


> Hi Chillbilly - sending you big hugs hon. I think you are on to a great plan of action too. I never limit the BDing- until I can confirm O (through raised BBT) we just :sex: as much as possible!
> I went on a BIG HPT shopping spree - so my restrained testing plan for this month is likely out the window. I am investigating the excellent options at my local pound shop - 3 for a pound, 2 for a pound! - yay! I can test away!
> :dust: to us all x

Lucky we have crap here for stuff like that. My friend across the country got lucky and founds tons of double packs at the $1.... never does that happen to me..... and omg I am feeling like I am about to puke.


----------



## applegirl

K&K - you feel like puking!! Can you please :test: again!!? 

When are you planning to? x


----------



## KandKsMama

Most likely Sat or Sun when DH gets his check. My toddler just put a wipe on my head and it smelled sooooo strong and could smell it on my head and then on the couch at least a foot away. I told her it was making me nauseous and DH said I was nuts. I told him it was really strong perfume smelling and he smelled it and called me nuts again that it smells like a normal scented wipe.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

KandK... you need to get peeing!! You sound just like me everytime I get bfps!! I'm so excited for you!

Weclome dawnie and kksarah! hope your stay here is short and sweet, good luck!

Chill, sorry she got you :( BD like mad for next month girl lol

Pamela.. I dont trust my temps at all, they've just been all over the place since my second MC the cycle before last, and this cycle they've all been taken at different times, and most of them only after an hour or so sleep after ive been up to my other children and things like that... so who knows!

dont think I've missed anything? This thread has gone wild since i left it this monring! lol


----------



## KandKsMama

I really want to but no tests here and no way to get them until after Sat..... but it is best cause if that was a BFP and not an evap it would be stronger by then hopefully.


----------



## applegirl

KandKsMama said:


> I really want to but no tests here and no way to get them until after Sat..... but it is best cause if that was a BFP and not an evap it would be stronger by then hopefully.

Good thinking K&K - very sensible. The weekend is just around the corner. :)


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Oooh I wish I could pop one through my pc for you!


----------



## applegirl

Ju_bubbs said:


> Pamela.. I dont trust my temps at all, they've just been all over the place since my second MC the cycle before last, and this cycle they've all been taken at different times, and most of them only after an hour or so sleep after ive been up to my other children and things like that... so who knows!

In that case - you are right - who knows!! Sorry hon - I know this is frustrating :( Big :hug: 

I know your sticky :bfp: is just around the corner girl. x


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Thanks hun! I know I'll get there eventually! I just thoguth.. when I had a break from the pill a while ago, af came around every 5ish weeks, so maybe my Oing on cd 19 like i did last month is my norm, coz added to my 17lp would make about 5 weeks! so fingers crossed for a +ve opk over the next few days!


----------



## KandKsMama

I am going mad!!!!!! This is driving me insane and I might just explode before the weekend. I dont know if it is my mind playing tricks on me or not but I feel like when I was pg with both my girls early on.


----------



## applegirl

K&K - I know this time is completely driving you mad. If you can get a test - great! But of not - don't worry - it is still early. Waiting til the weekend gives you a better chance of a :bfp: Try to keep your PMA - and hey - if you just know - then you just know. I believe you hon! :hugs:


----------



## KandKsMama

Woohoo just got some awesome news. We have this mutual friend (I met DH on myspace and met him because both knew this guy), well we were very close to his gma who passed a couple months ago. She was like a gma to us as well and just adored our girls, and it made her day to see them. She lived only a few blocks from where we live now and left that fully paid off home to our friend's mother. The mother calls us this evening and said she has decided not to sell the home, but rather is in the process of fixing it up and wants to sit down in Jan. with us to calculate out what her costs are (i.e. taxes, water and insurance) and will go over what we can afford, but would like to rent the home to us should we be able to afford the bills! It is perfect for us, it is a little tiny, but it has 3/4 small bedrooms, so the girls can share one of the rooms upstairs and we'll take the other, then we can have a combo guestroom/toy room in one of the rooms downstairs, and then I can have an office. Oh I hope it works out, we live with our in-laws while we are deciding what to do, but rents are soooo expensive so we haven't decided where we wanted to move. The thoughts of moving and having our own place has been distracting me..... if it all works out maybe we can talk her into letting us pay her more than the bills like a rent to own.


----------



## applegirl

great news hon!! Made up for ya! :happydance:


----------



## KandKsMama

omg I feel like such a geek, I just posted a video of me over in the thread to put a face and voice to the name and typing.
things are still looking good, getting very hopeful in seeing a BFP this weekend.


----------



## applegirl

soooooo in the vein of early pregnancy signs - yesterday i had a really sore throat. This also happened last month, (at 9DPO). I happily added the sign into fertility friend, clucking with happiness at the similarities to last month (ie 'I must be pregnant'). 

Walking home last night I was thinking... it was pretty cold in Scotland. Was out without a coat a couple times. Hmmmmm.... since when does having a sore throat mean 'I'm pregnant!' .... maybe a sore throat... is just a sore throat. :rofl: 

Happy with myself - no POAS this am. Going to hold out a bit longer. Baby :dust: to all.


----------



## KandKsMama

You can hold out, I know you can 
Hopefully this is our cycle and you get a sticky this time around.


----------



## KKSARAH

Well I tested this morning and I got a :bfn: and brownish tinge creamy CM 10DPO and am not due :witch: until next monday,although my bbs are still growing & dont feel like they do when the :witch: is coming & am feeling a little yuckey, 

Hoping this could be implantation bleeding FX.

Although I do remember when I was pregnant with my 9 year old I had problems with maintaining my HCG levels and I was at the Early pregnancy until nearly every week for the couple of weeks with low levels & bleeding then she was 7 weeks early weighing 3lb 4oz.

And before I had my daughter I had a m/c a few months before so now am wondering if I have problems holding onto a pregnancy.

I knew I shouldnt have tested it's OH fault, never mind, well just have to see I know doctors wont do anything as we have only been trying since April.



Good Luck to all you lovely Ladies and lots of :dust:

sxx

:hug:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Its still early sarah, and just coz you've had problems before doesn't mean it will be the same next time round! You need PMA!!!

KandK thats brilliant news about the house!! How nice of your friends mother to think of you like that.

Pamela... I think at this stage ANYTHING is a sign of pregnancy if it makes us feel better :rofl:


----------



## KKSARAH

Thanks for that, it's the time of cycle when you get ya hopes up and then they get fetched back down. 

Bloody OH's fault, fancy wanting to test this early :rofl:

I think we all feel the same around this time and just need to go onto B&B for reassurance from some fabaroonie Ladies.

Lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust: to all of you, we deserve it:happydance:

:hug:


----------



## applegirl

Oh hon - still so early to be testing - don't let that get you down - you were just warming up! Will give you one to compare to later on when you are standing by the window tilting a test into the light to see if you can see anything! 

really hoping for good news for you hon - drop by here anytime :) 
:hug:


----------



## applegirl

guess who found a mini blob of EWCM on her last trip to the loo? - me! That's good news in my book - likley means more than a sore throat!! :rofl: 
big big :hug: and back to work! x


----------



## KKSARAH

your all so kind Thanks:hugs:

:hug:


----------



## applegirl

K&K!!! Guess what girl - you won that digi!! Good things come in threes- a house... a digi... and a :bfp: ?? x


----------



## MommyMichele

My cervix has about went MIA on me, went looking for it and its shorter! WTH?


----------



## Dawnie

Thanks for the welcome Ju_bubbs. :hi:

Also hi to all the other ladies I haven't 'met' yet! 

Well today is CD 22 and I don't have anything to report... other than not being able to take my mind of TTC as usual. The 2WW is so hard, as you have no idea whether you got the timing right, whether anything worked, what is happening inside, and there's nothing more you can do about it! 

AAAgh. Good luck everyone.

:dust:


----------



## applegirl

hi Dawnie!! Welcome hon :hugs: 

not much longer now.... when are you planning to test? x


----------



## Dawnie

Thanks applegirl. I'm in the minority in that I don't ever test! For me personally, I would find it harder to build up the excitement of testing then to be let down by a BFN, so I will only test if AF is a few days late. I was really tempted to test last cycle as it was the longest cycle I've had so far (32 days compared to the usual 27-28) but OH thought I was mad and said I should wait longer. Sure enough AF reared its ugly head the following day. Sooo, it's just a waiting game to see if AF arrives this month!


----------



## Dawnie

Not quite sure why a cool face has popped up where my number eight was supposed to be!


----------



## KandKsMama

I am thinking I might be out and that she will be here tomorrow. Before I laid down this morning for sleep I was spotting and now I am cramping like she is on her way. Ugggh I am so blah now.
Guess my digi is going to be collecting dust for a bit when it gets here, but yay I am happy I won one.


----------



## applegirl

:cry::hugs:
Oh no K&K - that;s not what is supposed to happen, :cry:
hoping she does not show for real x


----------



## KandKsMama

Me too, just hope it was your every day little bit of spotting, but I am not going to keep telling myself that and hold onto hope and be so upset when she shows.


----------



## Dawnie

Keeping FX for you K&K.


----------



## KandKsMama

Just had some more spotting, nothing big but I think she is really on her way.


----------



## JJF

Sorry K and K, keep the faith!!!!


----------



## KandKsMama

Trying, but it is tough


----------



## CHILLbilly

Hope its brown and IB...no red spot for kandksmama..fingers crossed hun......
Its not over until you see the witch.....and even then it could be a heavy IB. You never know.........


----------



## KandKsMama

It stop a little while after I made my last post. It wasn't like AF normally starts, it was more like after she has stopped and you think she is gone and BD making her come back. It was really light pink, not red hard to describe the color it also had slimey CM with it not quite EWCM but not quite creamy. I dunno I am sooooo confused, since I am still cramping I am really expecting her to be here full force in the morning.


----------



## CHILLbilly

I don't want to give false hope or be annoyingly positive...but
thats what i had when I was pregnant..light pink spot for a week....and cramps like she was almost about to start...and nothign else that i can remember.
So dont be too hard on yourself.....I'll be thinking of you all night and tommorrow....


----------



## mom2westkylie

Hey all,

K&K invited me over--I am also in the 2WW and hoping for a July baby. I am day CF23 and I caved about 30 minutes ago and took PT and it was :bfn:....:cry: It's still early in the game, I know. Anyway, I have had some weird "symptoms" but maybe I am grasping at straws!
I have had mild congestion, fatigue, cramping, mild nausea....so hopefully all of this is a good sign. Anyway, I am expecting :witch: on November 10, so I still have a few more days to wait and see.
A little about me...I am 30 years old, 2 kids already with my ex-husband--they are 8 years old (boy) and 6 years old (girl). I remarried in April, so this is really like starting over for me as I haven't had a baby in SO long! I didn't have to try at all with my first two. I had an M/C in August, and just got cleared to start trying again....wish me luck! This will be my husband's first child.


----------



## KandKsMama

So glad you came on over! Hope this is your cycle... I bet your kids will love having a little brother or sister. Feel free to go insane with us keeping track of symptoms.

Well I am going to go check and see if the spotting has started again or not. I keep feel like I am leaking but I am so afraid to go check. I really hope that it isn't AF. I've already said in my head that if this isn't it for us then I am going to wait until after the holidays, my bday and Khloe's in Jan. and Keira's in Feb. I'd really like to have a drink for the holidays and I have been pg the last two years so haven't had the chance. Don't worry I will still be here if it don't happen, just not trying, not preventing.


----------



## CHILLbilly

Hi mom2westkylie......welcome!! and good luck in testing!!!!
dawnie..good luck to you as well!!!!!

KandKsmama....you can start a new thread called 
Not Trying Not Preventig or NTNP for short...haha

I actually would prefer you all to start posting in 1st Tri instead of TTC but I guess we'll just have to wait and then POAS.......


----------



## KandKsMama

Well no more spotting and did a cervix check and no blood there either. I really wish I knew what was up, only the next couple days will tell.


----------



## Dawnie

Thanks for the welcome CHILLbilly. Hello and good luck to you too - and hi and good luck to mom2westkylie too! 

Hope all is going well K&K.


----------



## applegirl

K&K - I am praying that by the time that digi arrives at your door it will give you a pregant 2-3 weeks (!)

I know this must be so stressful and confusing. Hang in there hon. It still sounds very good from where I'm sitting. 

Chill - loving your new profile pic! Yes - here's to leo babes. I think those of us coming up to testing time now would be on the cusp of leo anyway. :happydance: 

As for me - I'm feeling positive, and relaxed. No testing yet... but I have LOTS of tests now, so testing is just around the corner. (weekend?) :bfp:?????

:dust: to all


----------



## applegirl

welcome mom2westkylie!! :happydance: 
I hope your symptom spotting is right on track hon :hugs:


----------



## applegirl

JJF - great to see you dropping by! How are you feeling? :hug:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

welcome mom2westkylie! K and K I really hope af isn't on her way, your symptoms have been so positive lately!! xx
Can't wait till you test Pamela, wish I was near testing!! grrr lol


----------



## applegirl

Ju bubbs - I think you might be 3DPO...? :happydance:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I kinda hope not!! We aint done the dirty deed since last thursday coz my O tests have been nowhere near +ve! I dont think thursday would give me much chance, if any if i O'd on monday would it?

edit: Just realised how pathetic we are at TRYING to conceive lmao... I'm sure we have sex less sicnce we started trying than we did before coz of all the extra stress of Ov tests and all sorts :rofl:


----------



## MommyMichele

Blah blah blah. Nothing to report but sore bbs. Nothing out of the norm though this time of the month.


----------



## KKSARAH

Well I dont know if any of you ladies have seen my post in the TTC forum (whey TMI but please help) well am now not sure if am in or out!!!

Really hoping that you ladies have our July babies, GOOD LUCK

Sxx

:hug:


----------



## always

Hi everyone!

We are on in the midst of cycle #2, after an early m/c in cycle 1. Everything happened on it's own and my body _seems_ to be back to normal. 

So we're hoping that we are lucky this month.

DH ended up leaving for work yesterday, and I'm supposed to ovulate tomorrow, so I'm not sure what's going to happen, he's supposed to return on Saturday.

Fingers crossed! If we did get a BFP we'd be due the end of July!


----------



## KandKsMama

Well only light spotting, and if you check out my chart temps moved up .1 degree over the last two days. Normally I average 97.5, but I never temped before this cycle so I am not sure if my temp would stay up this high before AF showed, the thing is though you you will see my temp didn't drop until 2 days into AF..... DH said I can buy some more $1 tests today, so I might take one tonight and if I get another fainter than faint line will do one with FMU.
GL everyone else, start peeing on stuff with me!


----------



## always

good luck! fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## applegirl

hello always :hi: welcome!!

K&K - that's our girl. Sounds like a good plan.

I tested tonight. :bfn: - but at 8DPO I am not taking that seriously. We'll see!!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

look what I finally just got!!!!! +ve digi opk :happydance:
Off to bed now heh heh, just thought I'd pop on to share my excitement!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC00239.jpg
File size: 91 KB
Views: 4


----------



## always

Very exciting Ju_bubbs! Good luck!

Applegirl, thanks for the welcome, and my fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## applegirl

yayayayayay yay yay yay :wohoo:!! 

Go Ju bubbs xx


----------



## KandKsMama

Go Ju_bubbs, go!!!!!!

Well just tested again and it is clearly a BFN and it appears the spotting is back and brighter than it was. I think she is on her way.


----------



## always

oh no, sorry to hear that KandKsmama


----------



## KandKsMama

I caved and did it again.... will post the photo soon my MIL is near me and I dont want her to see it.


----------



## always

fingers are crossed!


----------



## KandKsMama

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/70297-dollar-tree-11-06-14dpo.html#post1067495
MIL is still near otherwise I would post here for you all.


----------



## always

just looked at it....looks promising!!!!!!!


----------



## CHILLbilly

i think i see a little something!!!!!!!!!!!
It looks pink.........
maybe try again for a darker line tommorrow...BUT i think I see it!!!!


----------



## KandKsMama

Thanks girls, I am so afraid that if I do it again tomorrow with FMU that it will be gone. I have two more tests, but should I need to DH can pick up more this weekend. I just wish I knew if the bleeding was just random spotting because of pulling and what not or if it is AF coming and just taking her sweet time.


----------



## CHILLbilly

Ah you poor girl.. most girls spot before a :bfp:
so try to keep busy til you can test again
...fmu is undilutd ..so maybe wait 6 hrs with no pee break and no drinking then test later tonight???


----------



## KandKsMama

I could do that if I stay awake lol


----------



## CHILLbilly

I bet you'll be up at 5am POAS!!!!!!
hehe
I really hope to hear good news from you tommorrow!!!!!!!!!!
good luck!


----------



## KandKsMama

I got slightly better pics. I posted them over in the thread but I will post here. Figures that I cant turn on the light when I can really work at getting good pics. If you dont hop over to the other thread the line is pink, but the lighting is crap.
https://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm165/KandKsMama/hahaha/IMG_4796.jpg
https://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm165/KandKsMama/hahaha/IMG_4794.jpg


----------



## applegirl

Yay!! :wohoo:

Honey - there is definitely a line there. Congrats. 
I know it is early days, and the spotting is making you nervous. But you have every reason to suspect that this bean is sticky. The next few days will be interesting. 
:hugs:


----------



## KKSARAH

Well this morning I thought ad test just use them up and as am feeling very pregnant and I got a:bfp::happydance:

Not getting my hopes up yet, as the little beans just dont seem to want to sick.

Will try and get photo this evening.

:hug:


----------



## KandKsMama

Congrats KKSarah, hope this is a sticky bean for you.


----------



## KandKsMama

Forgot to add that I took another test and BFN and I am now out of tests. DH decided he wanted to POAS and see if he got a BFP or evap. Just hoping the BFN was due to not holding pee long enough. Probably pick up more this weekend, dunno though, I am so afraid that it is going to go away.


----------



## applegirl

Great news KKSarah! Can't wait to see your pic and announcement in the :bfp: section!! x


----------



## applegirl

really hoping for sticky beans for KKSarah and K&K - big :hugs: to all. xx


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Congrats kksarah and KandK! theres a few faint lines in your other thread KandK so im sure your bfn is just a dodgy test, or diluted wee... loads of things can effect it at such an early stage!

Well, me and OH had a very good night last night, so hopefully I'll have some faint lines to post in a couple of weeks! Arrgghhh 2ww, just been through that once with opks now I gotta wait all over again:rofl:


----------



## KandKsMama

Thanks ladies, funny thing is I just looked at the tests again (BFN and DH's) and oddly enough mine has a line and his doesn't. It is way after the time frame but I do think it is odd that mine would have one appear (evap or not) and his wouldn't.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Can only be a good sign if you ask me!! Last month when I was getting lines I was unsure about I got my sister to poas to see if she got a line too. Was gunna ask OH but then I thought I'd go for a woman just icncase theres something in a womans pee that causes the evaps that mens pee doesn't have!.. I'm a fool at times :rofl:


----------



## KandKsMama

Believe me I was not even near asking him, but he was like I want to POAS and see if you knocked me up. Although I can see he is beginning to feel the pressure of trying. I mean we really aren't trying, but we are. Like we make sure when I get signs of O to BD, but just figured it would be so easy again that he is seeming to wonder and question it more, especially when he is on his pain meds. I am slightly mad he did though, if I had tons of tests and wasn't getting such near racking results I would have been like here have fun, but now I deffo have to wait until Sat or Sun. to get more.


----------



## KandKsMama

I did forget to mention we BD and usually if AF is about to show BD would make her come full force. Well guess what not even spotting


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Thats a great sign then! When are you gunna test again, or are you all out of tests now?


----------



## applegirl

Awww. k&K - I know it is annoying that you don't have more tests, but it is cute that OH wanted to do a test. Great to see he is so interested :) 
I agree - a line - even a late presenting/super faint line is still an indication of hope. Let's see what the next few days brings. 
Ju Bubbs - way to go girl!! Great to hear you had fun last night. Your OH is a cutey btw. Here's to the two of you making a beautiful baby. xx


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Aww thanks Pamela, he looks like a muppet with his hood up like that!! lol I have a really good feeling about this month so fingers croseed!! I want to test already Ha!


----------



## KandKsMama

Yup out of tests, if the witch hasn't come tomorrow I will pick some more up after DH's check comes. So probably not until Sun. at the earliest. 

GL Ju Bubbs, hope that BD gets you a sticky bean this time around.


----------



## Dawnie

Wow, have only been away from here about a day and have missed a lot! It's looking very promising for some of you this cycle. KKSarah - congrats! That's such amazing news. Wishing you lots of luck and sticky vibes!

K&K - also looking good for you. A line is a line so has to give you hope! I hope this is it for you. 

Good luck everyone else too. Nothing to report from here.


----------



## always

kandK it does look promising! Too cute that your DH wanted to see if you knocked him up!

Okay, now I'm into the 2ww! Here we go...hope time flies!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Oooh are you just starting the 2ww aswell always!? I thought I was all on my own with all these faint lines flying about from everyone lol


----------



## always

Ju_bubbs said:


> Oooh are you just starting the 2ww aswell always!? I thought I was all on my own with all these faint lines flying about from everyone lol

Yuppers, as of today, lovely 2ww....ugh! I'm so impatient it kills me, I promised myself I wouldn't test until the day AF was due...maybe I'll change that to the day before! :lol:

Hopefully you and I will join everyone else, and get our lines!!!!!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I'm worse than you.. I'll probably be starting to test in 5 days even tho I KNOW its too early :rofl: Altho for me its not really if I get a line, coz again, im 95% sure I will, its more a question of how long the line will last this time! fingers crossed for us both!


----------



## always

Oh yes, I did see that you had previous m/c, sorry to hear that. We had an early one as well last month, just shy of 5 weeks, first time. I'm terrified that it will happen again.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Yup, same timing for me too, as everyone told me after it happened to me the first time.. it does happen a lot at that stage, most just dont realise it and theres every chance your next pregnancy will be perfectly fine!

As my sig says I've been referred for tests now, but my doc says she thinks the tests will be clear and I've just had a very severe case of bad luck to have so many in a row, but personally I think 3 is slightly too many to be just down to bad luck!


----------



## always

My girlfriend had the same thing happen to her, and she had all of the tests done and they didnt' show a thing, but then she got pregnant again (4th time) and now she has a handsome 1 year old! 

So fingers crossed!!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Oh wow.. that gives me soo much hope for this month!! Thanks for sharing that!!! OOh I'm all excited now lol


----------



## always

No problem! I thought you'd like that story....happy ending!

I'm terrified, but know that there isn't any reason that I shouldn't be able to get pg again, other than the fact that DH has been away since day 13, go figure! but, since were able to take advantage of day 10-12, I'm still hoping and wishing!


----------



## applegirl

always - I like your story - good news and PMA to warm up the weekend. 

And - much better to :sex: before O than after. Here's to lucky Cd10-12.

And and - here's to lucky 10-12 DPO! More testing to follow for me this weekend!! x


----------



## KandKsMama

I am going insane, something needs to happen! I need to either see a nice clear BFP or have this spotting stop and get the witch to come. I HATE LIMBO! Sorry just venting.


----------



## applegirl

K&K - don't hate the limbo - hate the :witch: :af:!!

Hang in there babe. I know what you mean but keep your mind strong and positive.


----------



## always

I know exactly what you mean KandK....that's the same thing that happened to me last month.

Fingers crossed for you!!! (I know I keep saying that, but it's true!)


----------



## applegirl

boo - a pure snow white 10DPO FRER :bfn::(

Still early days.... although not quite as early as before. 
Got some interesting signs though - no pre AF feeing, no watery CM (as I usually have before the :witch:, heartburn every morning, night peeing and big(ger) bbs. 

I had a dream last night that I found a shop selling tests that could detect 3.5 miu HCG! Of course - that would be a bad test b/c we can have as much as 5 and not be preggers. 

Funny to be dreaming about tests tho. 
OK - its 6:30 am and I am doing my usual morning update - but - hello - its saturday!!! getting back in bed now :) x


----------



## MommyMichele

No SM and no AF signs here. BFN but it's too early. Resetting my ticker to 14 dpo for testing.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Pamela... Get yourself to superdrug right now!! Their own brand tests are 10 miu, and they're only 4.99 for a twin pack and on offer at the moment, 2 twinpacks for 7.99! I had a line on one of them at 7dpo last cycle!!


----------



## applegirl

oh Ju bubbs - I've got 3 SD tests warming up in my cupboard! (I know - they are the bomb) There is a method to my madness, and I'm sure in time every stick in this house will be peed on :rofl: 

I only bought the FRER tests this month bc they were 241 at boots - wanted to check them out - but even at 241 - they are still pricey. 

I like both FR and SD though - bc they don't do evaps (at least not for me) either a line - or pure white.


----------



## always

hoping you get that BFP!


----------



## always

does anyone else hate the 2ww as much as I do?

I wish I had an ounce of patience to get me through this time! lol

Ju_bubbs, when do you think you're going to test?


----------



## KandKsMama

Few more hours until I get my FRER!!! We are going to take the kids to Walmart when DH's check gets here so we can pick up so Xmas gifts and hoping to find a double pack or something so I can take one with FMU tomorrow because I will be 17DPO and on CD27. I am so afraid to test and not see anything. When I get home and can POAS I will get on and let you all know.


----------



## always

good luck KandK!!!!!!


----------



## applegirl

oh K&K - good luck. Please let us know. Big :hug:


----------



## applegirl

always said:


> does anyone else hate the 2ww as much as I do?

Always - we all hate it! I hope the next 10 days or so fly by for you so that you can test test test. :hugs:


----------



## MommyMichele

OK something is definitely up. I LOVE chili cheese dogs, so I got one for lunch. It wasn't that good.


----------



## always

applegirl...glad I'm not alone! Thank you...I'm trying to hold off on testing, I had planned on only testing if AF didn't show up, but I bet I cave! lol

MommyMichele... oooooh, interesting! When I was unknowingly pg with my second (thought I had missed bding during ovulation), I bought a caramel macciato from Starbucks, my fav and it tasted completely wonky! Fingers crossed!


----------



## MommyMichele

I really don't think I am but no one can tell at this point.


----------



## always

KandK, have you tested yet???

Sending BFP vibes to you!!!!


----------



## KandKsMama

BFN on the FRER, I dunno thinking it is over for me this cycle and should just assume this spotting is AF.


----------



## always

oh I'm so sorry...when is AF due again?


----------



## KandKsMama

Ok took another, just posted over under pg tests section, but WDYT ladies? I got four total so I can always retest but this showed up within the time limit and it is pink
https://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm165/KandKsMama/hahaha/IMG_4902.jpg
https://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm165/KandKsMama/hahaha/IMG_4896.jpg
https://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm165/KandKsMama/hahaha/IMG_4887.jpg


----------



## applegirl

ummm I think :bfp: 4 sure!! 

big :hugs: and congrats hon. :wohoo:


----------



## applegirl

ladies - I have to admit I did not test this am. I seem to be content to wait at the moment??! So - no updates from me today - except to say that my temps are lookin good :)


----------



## KandKsMama

I think with last cycle and since you are content I would wait as well :)


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Congrats KandK.. theres no mistaking that!!!! :happydance:

Pamela, I wish I was like that.. I hate waiting to test :rofl: SD and FRER are about the only ones that dont give me evaps too so I try to stick to them if I can, and use IC's for my poas addiction when I get the urges!

Always, we all hate the 2ww. Tho I'm not finding it too bad this cycle since I'm fully expecting to MC again at 4w+4, which is why I test early, coz I'd rather know its going on instead of waiting till AF is late and ignoring it! (altho I dont know when AF is actually due coz I've got pregnant every month since stopping the pill) I'm probably gunna be testing next sunday I think.

Just realised, if I am pregnant this month I'll be 3weeks 6 days when I go to my gyne appointment so maybe he can stick some glue up there for me :rofl:


----------



## KandKsMama

hmm well since you see the gyne, maybe for the heck of it they can test you then and like you said, glue you shut  GL Apple, Ju and Always.... I hope you will be joining me and JJF in first tri and in the pg buddies group.


----------



## applegirl

K&K - so happy to hear you say you are on your way to first tri! :yipee: x


----------



## KandKsMama

I am a little fearful to get involved, so much so that I am not calling my doctor until after the 16th since if I had another 33 day cycle AF would be due then.


----------



## applegirl

K&K - you do what feels right for you - with every day you will grow more confident about the little life inside you. You are welcome here with us any time :) but we all know you belong in first tri :hugs:


----------



## KandKsMama

I know, I guess it is just the anxiety in me


----------



## always

KandK that definately looks positive!!! congrats!!!!

Ju - this time around, it's going to stick! For both of us!!! I just went off of the pill in Sept, got a BFP after that cycle and then had an early m/c. It was weird though, the entire time it just didn't feel right, so I dunno if it was intuition or what, but hopefully that feeling won't be here this time around. I'm hoping to hold off testing until at least the Thursday before AF is due, so another week and a half, but don't know if I'll be able to do that. I may end up heading to the dollar store to get some tests, they did the job last time. I have an FR test upstairs and then a digi on the way (thanks to the lovely Tink who was giving them away)....I won't use either of those until AF is past due. We'll see! I hope I hope I hope!!

Applegirl - awesome news on the temps!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I hope you're right always!! I came off the pill at the end of July when I found out I was pregnant, but lost it a couple of weeks later.. and same with the 2 cycles since! they say bad things happen in 3's so maybe that was my 3 bad things and this time round will be all good :D


----------



## always

very true! I'm thinking you've paid your dues and this time it will stick! ;)


----------



## MommyMichele

Increased Cm over here.

Apple go take a test!


----------



## MommyMichele

Increased Cm over here.

Apple go take a test!


----------



## always

I have to say that last cycle (first off of bcp) I had strong cramping during and for a while after ovulation, ended up getting pg, but then had a m/c at 4w6d

This time around, I don't have any, so that's a good sign, but like I said, DH has been away since day 13, so I'm not sure if we'll be successful this time around.


----------



## always

I agree with MommyMichelle, go and take a test Apple!

Increased CM is a good sign!


----------



## applegirl

stand by ladies - test results to follow in 12 hours or less. :hugs:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Oooh you're making us wait 12 hours!?!!! How cruel!! lol, good luck xxx


----------



## hopefulfor09

Sending lots of babydust applegirl!


----------



## always

good luck!


----------



## KandKsMama

GL Apple!!!


----------



## JJF

HOLY S**T, ARE YOU ALREADY TESTING?! I'm way excited. That was the fastest 2 weeks ever, or it seemed to me, haha. Maybe because I've known since 5dpo I was prego, which seems like WEEKS ago, ha.


----------



## applegirl

thanks for all of the encouragement ladies - unfortunately - :bfn: 
not really early anymore! I know there is still some hope, but I'm not super confident. Frequency of urination has decreased, heartburn also decreased, crevix low and firm, and gush of watery cm last night - always an indication for me that the :witch: is on her way. 
So - maybe not this month? 
I'm sure my testing is not over... :) And I know there is still some hope. Will update you as soon as there is something to report! :hugs:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

What test did you use that early jjf?

Sorry to hear that Pamela!like you say tho.. still a chance, hang in there!


----------



## MommyMichele

Well I got a BFN, blah. My CM just went sticky, don't think that's a good sign.

John says my boobs are HUGE! Like that means anything.

I'll test again on Saturday.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Hmm... 2ww is starting to get to me a bit today! I've just been sat thinking.. that if the doc is right about my losses just being down to bad luck, then surely it wouldn't happen yet AGAIN, would it!?! So I'm actually coming round to the idea of thinking if I'm pregnant this cycle it might even stick!!! Why do we have to wait to test :hissy:


----------



## applegirl

Michele - you mean test again Saturday - like 5 days from now!? That is patience! Good for you :) 

Hopeful - LOVING your new pic! 

Aww Jububbs - I really hope this is your month. I just want to throw this out there - don't know if it is something you would want to think about (just in case this is not your month). After my 3 mcs, my cycle was really screwy. I decided to prevent for a month, and give my body a chance to normalise. Did get preggers the next month. (As you know - that didn't work out - so not sure where this advice is going :rofl:) 

I know preventing does seem crazy, and I have not read anything on this being beneficial, but i would say it helped to sort out my cycle... big big big :hugs:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

:rofl: Pamela, that made me giggle.. giving out advice and not being sure what the advice is!! heh heh... yeah I have been considering preventing for a month, it just seems like such a waste of an egg, doesn't it! I dont know if I'd have the will power to do it!


----------



## applegirl

I agree - it is really difficult. I was away during O anyhow that month... so made it easy!! :)


----------



## always

sorry to hear about the BFNs ladies...hopefully that will change in the next couple of days.

Ju - this IS your month...fingers crossed for you

I'm feeling good this cycle, as I mentioned before, no cramping like last time, so hopefully things work out. One week until the earliest time I could possibly test if I cave and test early, which I probably will! lol


----------



## mom2westkylie

Congrats to K&K! That's awesome--spread the luck around the rest of us! 
Well, today is :witch: day--she still hasn't arrived though, so I took a PT and :bfn:! :cry: I think I am probably out of luck this month! Oh well, here's to August babies!! My daughter is an August baby, so I know BDing in November has worked for me before!!


----------



## applegirl

I just got a reminer from one of the first tri ladies not to give up hope- she said she did not get her :bfp: til 19DPO - so - until the :witch: arrives- let's keep smiling :)


----------



## hopefulfor09

Sorry to hear about the BFN apple - and everyone. BUT do not give up hope. It ain't over till she makes her visit. I was reading this book lastnight during an insomnia attack...everthing you need to know about fertility and conception. She talks a lot about visualization. She says every day during fertile time you should take 10 mnutes to visualize the sperm meeting the egg etc as well as the importance of positive thinking. So come on ladies - now you can visualize the egg implanting. Maybe a little hokey I know but I am willing to try anything.

Thanks for the compliment on my furbaby apple - he's had a great role in keeping me sane during my 2wws.

Babydust to you ladies.


----------



## applegirl

yes- I've been trying the visualisation for a while. I even talk to the egg. 'come on honey - you know you're hungry - burrow into mummy and stay warm and get a nice meal!'


----------



## JJF

So sorry apple and the others! I used the IC's at 5dpo and 6dpo saw shadows and had a nice line 7 and 8dpo with the Dollar store, new choice, or first choice or something! I know my last pregnancy (MC) I used FRER at 10 days, it was faint but there.


----------



## KKSARAH

Hi everyone congrats kandK on your:bfp:

Come all your other lovely ladies there's got to be more :bfp: its a bumper month so far.

Update: been to hospital this morning as I had brown nearly black blood this morning, to cut a long story short, they took my bloods and the results are my HCG levels are 380 :happydance: I have to go back on wednesday and have them taken again and hopefully they should be around 700, and go back on friday and have them taken again and have a scan.

They have put me as high risk pregnancy so they will monitor me very closely though out my pregnancy, at last something is getting done.

The bleeding seems to have stopped now, so am a little more relaxed but just want my HCG to go up.

Anyway enough about me, I cant seem to leave TTC forum, your all so nice.

Thanks to you all for kind words and help, its meant alot :hugs:
:hug:


----------



## applegirl

Sarah- thriled to hear that they are looking after you. Your HCG is looking good, really hoping it doubles nicely for you on Wednesday. 
:hugs:


----------



## KandKsMama

Yay KKSarah!! Here's to those levels continuing to rise! I am still spotting so I just don't know right now.


----------



## applegirl

Oh K&K - i'm sure that is really stressful hon. Big big big :hug: 
Hope that spotting stops soonest!


----------



## KandKsMama

It did change though, it was really pink and now it is brownish pink and my cramping isn't as bad


----------



## always

that's good news KandK!


----------



## KandKsMama

I am still not excited though. I am so worried about all the other stuff it could be.... ectopic, early m/c or some weird womanly issues.


----------



## always

yeah, that's understandable, I'm always worried the first couple of weeks

but don't worry, it's all going to be fine!


----------



## applegirl

hon - look at your beautiful little girls - you made those! You are going to do great. big :hug:


----------



## always

Love the positive vibes and thinking! It's amazing how much that helps.

Well, another day down! Getting closer to testing day!

ETA: was just checking out the calendar, and if I really caved, I could start testing on Sunday!!!!!! I just don't know if I want to do that to myself


----------



## applegirl

always hon - it is down to personal choice. Go ahead with the early testing if you can keep it in perspective and know that early :bfn:s don't mean much... :)


----------



## always

I agree, I think I'm more scared of getting a positive and then having a m/c or chemical pregnancy. I know I've only had one m/c, but I'm so nervous now.


----------



## KandKsMama

I am thinking it is the beginning of the end. I stood up to go upstairs for a minute, got near the bathroom to pee and had a big gush of blood.


----------



## always

OH NO!!!! Hope not KandK, hope not


----------



## KandKsMama

I am waiting it out. I will retest on the 17th cause there is the chance AF could have been due on the 16th. With older DD I didn't test until 2 AFs missed (was broke after starting a new job and ended up going to a free clinic) and with younger DD tested at 10 days late so I am not sure how soon I would get a strong BFP. If I did O on CD10 then AF would be 10 days late on the 17th. Hopefully bleeding will be gone and I will get a strong BFP, but if not looks like I might be returning to you all. I say that once it is the latest for everyone to conceive a July baby and we move on to Aug. babies we just change the title of this thread and keep on in here.


----------



## MommyMichele

I am not feeling well over here. I belched and high bile come up earlier. AF is due in like 4 days I think and I have no idea what's going on. I'm not testing till Saturday.


----------



## always

fingers crossed Michele!


----------



## always

KandK I'm thinking of you, positive thoughts!


----------



## CHILLbilly

Kandksmama..i really hope everything works out for you!!!! I'm sending you some positive thoughts!!!!!:hug::hugs:


----------



## MommyMichele

KandK, we're thinking about you over here.

I'm not sure if the nausea is anything at all, I think I had it last cycle before AF. Hot flashes I do not remember though.

If I'm having a 28 day cycle, the witch will be here tomorrow. Let's hope not.


----------



## KandKsMama

GL Michele, sounds promising girl.

Well it has stopped again, with maybe just a pink spot when I wipe. I am still waiting it out before calling the doctor. I have one test left and I am going to save it. I have the digi I won coming too, so if I get a faint line again in a week when I test again then I will use the digi.


----------



## applegirl

Another 3 pee night - so no test this am. Also - the massive temp dip is a bit depressing 

Should be interesting to see what happens tomorrow! Come on big BBT rise, :af: !


----------



## KandKsMama

My temps are still up, I am debating on if I want to cave and test or not. I have one left and DH is getting cranky about buying them.


----------



## applegirl

K&K hon - you are likely reaching a point in your cycle where internet cheapies should be able to do the trick for you. He might not be so cranky about those, and you could test away to your hearts content! :hugs:


----------



## KandKsMama

Right now my bank account is empty. I used my last FRER and it was a very blatant BFN. So I don't know what to think.


----------



## applegirl

K&K :cry: sorry honey. Can you go to the docs for a blood test? big :hugs:


----------



## KandKsMama

Probably, he is a good doctor... but I am going to wait until the latest day AF could have been due.


----------



## always

Good luck KandK...fingers crossed

Applegirl, I'm sending my "stay away AF" vibes your way!


----------



## always

MommyMichele said:


> KandK, we're thinking about you over here.
> 
> I'm not sure if the nausea is anything at all, I think I had it last cycle before AF. Hot flashes I do not remember though.
> 
> If I'm having a 28 day cycle, the witch will be here tomorrow. Let's hope not.

got my fingers and toes crossed for ya!


----------



## mom2westkylie

K&K--I really hope it all works out well for you--you are in my prayers! Apple--good luck!
Well, no :witch: yet! But, no :bfp: either??? It's weird! I am like clockwork, so I can't understand what's up? I am only a day late now, but now sign of :witch:. I had some mild cramping yet, but nothing bad like the AF ones...
This is weird...and irritating!
I wish I just had something to go on...either :witch: and get it over with so I can move on or give me a :bfp:! SOMETHING!! :hissy:


----------



## always

mom2westkylie said:


> K&K--I really hope it all works out well for you--you are in my prayers! Apple--good luck!
> Well, no :witch: yet! But, no :bfp: either??? It's weird! I am like clockwork, so I can't understand what's up? I am only a day late now, but now sign of :witch:. I had some mild cramping yet, but nothing bad like the AF ones...
> This is weird...and irritating!
> I wish I just had something to go on...either :witch: and get it over with so I can move on or give me a :bfp:! SOMETHING!! :hissy:

That happened to me last month....I was about 3-4 days late before I got my BFP. My body is like clockwork too, down to the second! lol

Good luck!


----------



## applegirl

OK - I declare an epidemic of :bfn: late AF - the witch is on strike!


----------



## always

WARNING...THIS IS GOING TO SOUND CRAZY!

Okay, I know this is going to sound crazy, since I'm only supposed to be 4DPO, but honestly, yesterday I noticed more CM and today I'm having slight cramping. So now I'm wondering if maybe my body isn't back to normal after the m/c last month, and something else is going on...not sure. Or, it could always be that implantation is occuring, but I highly doubt that, seeing as how it normaly happens around 7 days after ovulation, which would be Friday :shrug:

Time will tell in the end.

Just had to share with someone!


----------



## applegirl

Hon - i've heard it can happen as early as 5DPO- I even heard 3DPO - so here's hoping! We will know more when you start to test!! Big big :hug:


----------



## always

Thanks for your positiveness applegirl...I don't know what it is, just weird, I'm probably looking too much into it


----------



## KandKsMama

Yup IB can happen as early as 3DPO. You want it to happen early and not later. The later implantation happens, the less likely you will have a sticky. What happens is say you on CD14 and don't implant until like CD24 and have a regular 28 day cycle then by CD24 you body is gearing up to have AF and all levels drop not leaving a good home for bean to stay.


----------



## always

I dunno, it's so weird....there's definately more cm than a few days ago, but I've never charted cm, so I'm not sure if this always happens to me or not....we'll see!! Fingers crossed, time is slowly ticking away! I'm thinking I might as well just head over to the dollar store this week, since waiting to test is just so not me! lol


----------



## mom2westkylie

Ok, still no AF...so confused.
So today had cramps--just knew it was going to start. I am officially CD29 now. Just a bit ago, I had very light brown discharge and nothing else. What gives? I think it's too late for IB...if it was that, then I am afraid this won't stick...I am going crazy and I am scared!!!


----------



## KandKsMama

Still spotting on and off it is just a waiting game now I guess. I just want to figure out what is up so I can go back to charting or what not.


----------



## applegirl

Hello mom2westK and K&K,

So sorry this is happening for you. I know just how disheartening it is. :hug: 

Always - hang in there babe. Take a look at us confused 'end of cyclers' - I'm not sure you should be in such a hurry to join us! Here's hoping for some happy clear and early news for you :bfp:

Ju bubbs - what is happening with you babe? Excited to hear your news. 

I'm enclosing my morning journal entry below: 

14DPO
Good morning test watchers.
Any of you who read my now buried testing plan know that today is the day. The end of recreational testing.
Well - I am reporting, with 98% accuracy that I am out. Tested last night before bed with an ASDA test, and got a faint faint faint something that looks like an evap. So tested with FMU, Superdrug, the champion of cheap tests and got a clear, snow white

I don't think it is worth testing again this cycle - unless something drastic happens, like another big temp spike. I will simply wait calmly for the witch, and assume it is the B6 that is delaying her progress.

I've got to say - this whole testing thing - not nearly as fun without a :bfp: at the end! :rofl: 

Can some of you please remind me in future that heartburn is no longer a reliable sign of anything for me? Ok ladies - I'm going back to :sleep:for a bit. Thanks for checking in. Big big :hug:


----------



## KandKsMama

Sorry to hear about that BFN. I think we need to be changing the title soon to August babies, but I will give it a little longer.


----------



## CHILLbilly

Girls....
I just wanted you all to know i am still here reading your psts....
I started a new job this week so have been busy with that!!! 
I have my fingers crossed and am sending you all my positive thoughts!!!!!!

I will be just starting my bd plan tommorrow ( just got over food poisoning so no stength for any sexy sexy time!!!)

I just realized..even though testing for a JULY baby.....a due date after 21st is a LEO baby!! So even though I am 2 weeks behind you all...WE can still have a leo baby together!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KandKsMama

Someone tell me to step away from the tests. I am looking at them again and the two I took are clearly BFPs, there is no denying it. The lines are still there, and pink.


----------



## applegirl

:yipee: K&K - stop testing!! get over to first tri and start celebrating. call your doctor and make your appointment - girl - start buying nappies! You are having a baby!!! :hugs: :wohoo:


----------



## applegirl

Chillbilly - great to hear from you! good news on the new job - hope it is going really well. :dust: for this cycle!!


----------



## KandKsMama

No no I mean the old tests haven't re-tested since BFN on Sun. I am also losing symptoms now. I still have it all but not as bad. I really think it is over for me.


----------



## applegirl

Oh K&K - sorry I misinterpreted. :blush: 

I can only offer you a hug :hugs: and say that you do not know for sure yet, and I hope for the best for you.


----------



## BUMP5-ZA

Well - if my blood test comes back positive this afternoon - after taking two home tests - one positive and the other negative my pregnancy calender says my EDD will be the 10th July 09 . . . .


----------



## KandKsMama

I dunno what to think, no more signs of spotting for a while now cant remember when though.


----------



## MommyMichele

I think I might be testing today...


----------



## applegirl

exciting Michele! Let us know. x


----------



## KKSARAH

Hi ladies

Just an update:-

On monday my HCG levels were 380 and they wanted them to rise to at least 700, went this morning and they came back at 933:happydance:

The nurse said a scan below 1000 dosnt normal show a gestation sac but they decided to try anyway, well the scan came back saying they couldnt locate the sac:cry: but they said it was just an idea to have today to save me going back on friday.

they are very happy with my HCG levels but they still cant rule out ectopic pregnancy at this stage due to not seeing the sac.
So i have to go back on Friday and have my HCG tested again and go for another scan to rule out ectopic if they cant find anything on friday they are going admit me:cry:

Just got to think positive she said normally a ectopic see's only a slight rise in HCG not a doubling rise for Fingers & toes crossed that it was just too early to see.

Thanks for Reading

& good luck to all you ladies:hugs:


----------



## always

Mom2wes...they say that brown is ok, because it's old. So fingers crossed that that's the case!

KandK - sending sticky vibes and hugs your way

KKSarah - good luck hun,I'm sure you didn't see it because it's just too small

MommyMichelle - exciting! fingers crossed for you!!!

Applegirl - I didn't get my BFP until after AF was due, so let's hope that's will happen to you too. Good luck


And for me, just waiting! lol Woohoo for it being Wednesday, the week is half over now!


----------



## MommyMichele

BFN AGAIN! I have ONE test left but I have a feeling AF is on her way. I did not use FMU and I am a bit dehydrated since I drank Coke at work.


----------



## Dawnie

Well I'm out. The witch arrived today in full force. No spotting, or easing me in gently - she well and truly came with a bang. Grrrrr. No July 09 baby for me. 

Wishing you all lots of luck. Looking good for some of you ladies, so wishing you all the best. (Sorry haven't been sending many messages but have been trying to stay off here a bit in my last 1WW as otherwise I go crazy!!!)

Dawnie x


----------



## always

Sorry to hear that Dawnie, good luck next month :hug:

Michele, grr on the BFN, stay away AF!


----------



## applegirl

Hi Dawnie - good for you for staying away if it makes you crazy! 
So sorry to hear that the :witch: got you. :( 
All the best for the new cycle though! :hugs:


----------



## applegirl

MommyMichele said:


> BFN AGAIN! I have ONE test left but I have a feeling AF is on her way. I did not use FMU and I am a bit dehydrated since I drank Coke at work.

Sorry Michele! I know what you mean - I can feel the :witch: lurking. Hope you get better news soon - or if AF is coming - that she comes quick! x


----------



## Dawnie

Thanks so much ladies. Good luck to those of you that are still in.


----------



## mmoon1

can I get in? its still a week til I test and Im so desperate for a july Bubs!!


----------



## applegirl

welcome moon! :hugs: hang in there for the 1WW!


----------



## always

Hi Moon! 

I have another week to wait as well....hope time flies!!!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Welcome moon, i'm with you on the 1ww too!

Michele, keep positive untill witch shows, it aint over yet!!

Dawnie, sorry she got you! Best of luck for an august baby!!

kksarah, great news on your levels.. good luck with your next scan, they did say it was prob too early so dont worry yourself!

bump5 any news on your bloods??

KandK, are you gunna test again? hopefully the bfn was a dodgy test? and as for symptoms, ive seen a few women over in 1st tri saying how they're symptoms come and go! Hope it all works out for you xx

Sorry if I've missed anyones news, I've been busy trying to catch up with some xmas shopping to take my mind off the 2ww!!! 5dpo now, had loooads of sticky cm last couple of days, dunno if thats a good sign or bad sign! Also really bloated and sore boobs and things, so hopefully all good! might start testing in a couple of days just for fun lol!


----------



## KandKsMama

Sorry to hear Dawnie that she got you.
Michele, sorry for the BFN, but still in it until the witch shows.
Sarah, hope that at your next scan they see a very healthy little baby and you can begin to put your mind at ease.
Welcome to the group Moon, hope your 1ww doesn't drive you nuts and at the end of it you get a very nice BFP.

Well my spotting is gone and CM is back to a combination of watery and creamy. I just wish that whatever is going on would make up it's mind. I will see what this weekend brings and if it is even worth testing again.


----------



## KandKsMama

G/L Ju! 
Forgot to mention symptoms are back to normal, damn my body to hell.


----------



## always

KandK isn't that crazy!!!! Good luck, positive vibes!

Ju - I'm with you, I had some slight cramping yesterday and then bbs seem to be sore, but I'm thinking I'm just *thinking* that they are! I can just notice them more (uncomfortable), and they kind of feel heavy in a sense...lol if that makes sense! cm is still there, not tons, but there, not sure if that's normal for me or not at this time of my schedule since I never charted before. I am going to hit up the dollar store, I will probably start testing Sunday....I knew I'd cave and test early! lol

My girlfriend and I are going Christmas shopping tonight, I can't wait to hang out....I need to find a dress for a Christmas dinner we have to go to next month too!


----------



## KandKsMama

Always, can I click my heels and join you and girlfriend on shopping outing?


----------



## always

Most definately! It shall be fun!!! With a stop at good old Starbucks too!


----------



## Shiv

Hi Everyone, I'm new here, but have been lurking for about a month trying to work out all the abbreviations! I am 7DPO so have a week to wait to test! This is my fouth cycle of ttc and I think I am going CRAZY symptom spotting! I swear I have never taken any notice of my cm before, and now each time I go to the loo I am studying it! sorry tmi! So here are my symptoms..........imaginary or not............I have sore boobs, but only from the bottom, not the top (anyone else had this?!?!?), I have been having funny twitchy feelings in my belly down by my hip bone for the last week, and I have some creamy cm. So that's it! 
Woah sorry for long post, it appears I may have been keeping all this stuff bottled up a bit too much !


----------



## always

lol, that's ok Shiv! Never TMI in a TTC thread! Welcome.

Symptoms sound promising, fingers crossed for you! Not much longer until you get to test. Will you try to test early, or are you waiting until the day AF is due?


----------



## applegirl

Shiv - omg! I totally know what you mean about the boobs being sore at the sides/bottom but not the top. I think it is a really good sign hon. Welcome!! :hugs:


----------



## Shiv

Hi thanks Applegirl and always. I think I will try to wait to test (but then I said that last month!)

By the looks of it you are due to test soon Applegirl?!?!? and not long for you either Always. good luck to both of you x


----------



## applegirl

Shiv said:


> By the looks of it you are due to test soon Applegirl?!?!?

Oh Shiv!! :rofl: I wish I had that kind of patience.

Of course I have been testing already since 8DPO! I'm 14DPO today - still :bfn: not no AF. I suspect this is because I have been taking B6 to lengthen my luteal phase. Hmmm... maybe it is working too well? Expecting the witch any time. 

Feeling pretty relaxed about it though. This morning's :bfn: felt pretty decisive. Have not completely given up hope... but as I say - expecting the witch.


----------



## KandKsMama

Got my digi in the mail today so that has me happy! Still dont know what is going on and dont have no normal tests so still playing the waiting game. GL everyone else


----------



## always

Applegirl - as they say it ain't over til it's over!

KandK - ooooh, I wonder if I'll be getting mine soon too!

Thinking that bbs are definately somewhat sore...hopefully that's a good sign! Oh I hope, I hope, I hope!


----------



## applegirl

she got me! ug. s'ok though - I saw her comin.


----------



## always

oh darn it! Sorry Applegirl...here's to next month. Hugs to you


----------



## KandKsMama

Sorry Apple love hope this time around it's you turn.
What part of Canada are you in? East Coast, middle or West Coast? I figure if I got mine today on the East Coast, middle would be tomorrow and West Coast Sat.


----------



## JJF

Apple, I'm so sad but glad to hear your okay! So when do you go for your killer cell test? 

Shiv-I'm so impressed with your abreviations, you sure have mastered them while you were lurking :) 

Good luck ladies!!!!


----------



## hopefulfor09

Apple - so sorry the nasty witch got you - but like, JJF glad to hear you're okay. I am still in the 2ww - and not being as patient as I should be. Tyring to maintain PMA. Good luck ladies.


----------



## KKSARAH

just thought ad let you know that my boobs did hurt at the sides and not really at the top, so FX for you ladies sending all of you lots of
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

sxx:hugs:


----------



## KKSARAH

Apple sorry the :witch: got you, lots of luck for next month:hugs:


----------



## applegirl

New cycle - and I am feeling quite chipper really. Did some ebay shopping at 11DPO and it is all starting to show up - some lovely stuff! I highly recommend treats

My lovely ladies - you are all about to leave me behind - as this month will be lower profile for me. I am off to Malawi on Saturday for 10 days. Will be sure to check in - but not sure how great my internet access will be

Also - as you know, this is my preventing cycle. I'm actually super excited about this (!) because I will get to see a 'normal' cycle post O temps. I want to see what my eggo does sans spermies.

Then, natural killer cell testing at about 7DPO. (Who needs dates anymore?) I know, they have a wiked name, and yes - they are real - let's see if I've got too many of em.

Big :hugs:


----------



## applegirl

KandKsMama said:
 

> Sorry Apple love hope this time around it's you turn.
> What part of Canada are you in? East Coast, middle or West Coast? I figure if I got mine today on the East Coast, middle would be tomorrow and West Coast Sat.

Hi K&K - I am Canadian, but I live in England, and here to stay :) So - I'm a little ahead of you.


----------



## honey08

hiya july babies :) apple sry for af getting ya:(

well where u get ur digi's from ? cos on the clearblue site itself there only either £9.99 each OR £13.99 for 2 !! free pnp !! and it must b international ?!?!? this is where i go mine from n if u order b4 2pm u get them next day and i sure did !! :):)
my boobs av only just started hurting me they feel n look 10x bigger,not to uncomfy .... yet !!
im feeling very hopeful on min and not the next,its the fear of mc is so so scaring me,and cos of last time im scared to go2the EPU :( but last time i didnt av the bnb girls for support ;)
hope ur all ok today ?


----------



## applegirl

Hopeful and Always and Shiv - excited that testing is coming up soon for you! I want to see :bfp:s when I come home from Malawi!! 

Ju bubbs........... missing you girl! What's happening down your way? 

JJF - everything crossed for you to make it to the 8 week scan honey. Can't wait to see your scan piccies. :hug: 

KSarah- your ticker is super cute - happy for you hon

I'm sure I am missing some (sorry!!) here's some :baby :dust: to all for good measure!!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Pamela, what a bummer!! Good luck with your natural killer cells!! Hopefully that will get you some answers.

Well, my temp is flying up nicely, unlike the last 2 months where its been a bit up and down after O even, so seeing it just go straight up this month is making me quite positive!! might start testing on saturday i think!!:D


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Just thought I'd let you all know... my poas addiction got the better of me!! I just wee' on an IC and a superdrug test and have shadow faint lines on both.. I'm kinda hopeful about that coz I've never had an evap on superdrug ones, they're usually either bfp or crystal clear white! So... will test again in a couple of days!! FX!


----------



## applegirl

Nice temps Ju bubbs! Good luck.

Honey - great to see that digi +ve in your hand!! The fact it says 2-3 weeks is a really good sign :) Big big :hugs:


----------



## always

Applegirl have a great time...you sound good, which is good to hear.

Ju - fantastic!!! Wowza, imagine that already, way to go girl! Fingers crossed for.

I'm going to the dollar store tomorrow, and will start testing Sunday, who was I kidding saying I was going to wait! lol


----------



## MommyMichele

I'm still here! BFN and no witch. I don't want her anyway!

Send me a postcard from Malawi! Have a great trip!


----------



## always

applegirl said:


> Hopeful and Always and Shiv - excited that testing is coming up soon for you! I want to see :bfp:s when I come home from Malawi!!

Thank you!


----------



## always

Ju_bubbs said:


> Just thought I'd let you all know... my poas addiction got the better of me!! I just wee' on an IC and a superdrug test and have shadow faint lines on both.. I'm kinda hopeful about that coz I've never had an evap on superdrug ones, they're usually either bfp or crystal clear white! So... will test again in a couple of days!! FX!

did they show up on pics????? to share with us??? I'm excited for you! Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## always

Michele - good news on no AF, let's hope that BFP shows up soon!


----------



## applegirl

Ju_bubbs said:


> Just thought I'd let you all know... my poas addiction got the better of me!! I just wee' on an IC and a superdrug test and have shadow faint lines on both.. I'm kinda hopeful about that coz I've never had an evap on superdrug ones, they're usually either bfp or crystal clear white! So... will test again in a couple of days!! FX!

Oh Ju bubbs - that is amazing!!! great news hon. Fingers crossed for super dark lines and a super sticky bean!! :hugs:


----------



## hopefulfor09

Apple thanks for the posiive vibes, I hope we all have good news for you when you return. Have an amazing time and treat yourself - you deserve it. 

Ju bubbs - looking good. keep us posted.

Always - I am going to test on Sunday as well - hope we get BFPs.

I am still suffering from some gassy belly and having wierd cramps - praying it's positive but trying (yeah right) to keep a level head. 

Lots of babydust for all of us!


----------



## always

hopefulfor09 said:


> I am still suffering from some gassy belly and having wierd cramps - praying it's positive but trying (yeah right) to keep a level head.

:lol: I was just thinking the same thing. I'm wondering if I'm overanalyzing everything, but then I'm like...NO! I'm pg! :lol: Hope I'm right!!!

Babydust to everyone


----------



## JJF

always what do you mean by Over Analyze? Is there such a think, hahahaha.

Jububbs can't wait to see....


----------



## KandKsMama

I am not doing to good today. I had a major break down while DH was at the store. I went from screaming to sitting at the kitchen table crying. Then I yelled at older DD for climbing on the table then burst into tears. 
Ju GL hope those lines get darker and you get a sticky bean.
Apple, lol I forgot to put Always name in that section, I was asking her where in Canada because I got the digi we won already so I was trying to figure how far she was from me to determine when she is going to get hers. GL with the killer cell testing, and your trip. Hope you get a little bit of connection just to check in here and there.
Always hope you get a BFP and that you get to show us how pretty it is with that digi.
GL everyone else.


----------



## applegirl

K&K - I'm so glad you have been in touch. You have been on my mind today. Sounds like you are feeling stressed, and I am not surprised. Are you sure you don't want to give your doc a call? 

What is your plan honey? What have you decided to do about the digi - when are you going to use it? Big :hug:


----------



## always

KandK, I'm so sorry to hear that you had a breakdown this morning. I know somewhat how you feel, as I had a late BFP, but prior to that I'd get a BFP on some tests and then a BFN on others, I had no clue what was going on, it was a rollercoaster ride of emotions. Hang in there. I'm wondering as well if you are planning on using the digi, or calling your doc.

I'm in the central part of Canada, hopefully the digi will arrive today, although I kind of hope it arrives a little later, so that I don't have the urge to use it! lol


----------



## KandKsMama

I am waiting until Mon. or Tues. to call him. Since I am irregular and maybe my body is screwy and I didn't O until later then Sun. will be 33 days (which was last cycle) and I will test then to see if I get a stronger BFP or another BFN so I can talk to him with a better understanding. I dont want to call and say I got a BFN this week with spotting only to go see him with a strong BFP. Plus I want to see if he thinks I should come in or not. He knows it is a pain to get to his office, specially with both the girls in tow. As for the digi I wont use it unless I get a nice dark line on another test or it will be saved for later.


----------



## always

That's totaly understandable....good luck hun


----------



## hopefulfor09

Good luck KandK. I hope you get a beautiful dark line soon!


----------



## always

I'm seriously DYING to test! I can't wait! Well, I can, but I wish I could test now!

So nervous!

DH is stopping at the dollar store on his way home tonight...hope he isn't too embarrassed, I've asked for at least 5!!! that will get me from Sunday-Thursday, and then I can use the FRER on Friday if AF hasn't arrived.


----------



## KandKsMama

WTF I just went to pee and got a big glob of EWCM but mixed with blood. No way did I just decide to get a BFP, skip AF and O again. This is driving me nuts


----------



## applegirl

Hon - EWCM can be a sign of early pregnancy... Sending you :hug:


----------



## KandKsMama

Well lets see I am on CD32.... I wish I had a test other than the digi to pee on.


----------



## KandKsMama

Forgot to add, on a plus side I found a doctor that everyone loves and posted about on sites, takes my insurance, does natural births, no IVs if not wanted and the best part does VBA2C!!!!! I so need to call and see what she has to say. I love my current doctor but he doesn't perform VBACs so never mind VBA2C.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Sorry always... its far too faint for a pic, especially since i only have a camera phone not a proper camera! The urge got to me again today tho and I have the 'shadow' line is more prominant, sure I can see a hint of pink.. but time will tell!! Hopefully we'll have a few clear bfp's kicking around from various ppl on sunday!

KandK, I have quite a bit of ewcm today aswell.. also a dip in temp. i just looked back over my last 2 charts and also had ewcm on both of them around the day of a temp dip and also spotting on the first chart... so hopefully thats a good sign!


----------



## always

KanK, fingers crossed for you. I know I keep saying it, but it's true. Thinking of you.

Ju_bubbs, sounds very promising! I am so tempted to test, but will wait. I actually feel patient this time around....not DYING to test like I did the last time. I have five dollar store tests waiting for me, which I will probably start to use on Sunday. Here's to hoping!

Take care ladies!


----------



## applegirl

Good luck Always and Ju bubbs- let's see some dark lines!!

K&K - thinkin of ya. Really hoping for you honey.


----------



## MommyMichele

Well my 2ww is over but I don't have AF or a BFP. Wonder what's going on?


----------



## always

Applegirl, thank you! I have to admit, I'm so nervous to test, which is probably why I didn't do so already.

Michele - that is weird, maybe it will just be a late BFP? Are you usually pretty regular?


----------



## MommyMichele

LOL! I thought I was! She was 2 days late last month.


----------



## always

hmmm, interesting. When was she due? Yesterday or today?


----------



## MommyMichele

If I am running like last month, it's today. If it was a 28 day cycle it was 2-3 days ago?


----------



## always

no kidding! That is good then that AF hasn't arrived! Maybe it will just be a late BFP! Good luck hun!!!

I'm cramping today...nothing heavy/strong, can just feel it. Oh, how I overanalyze all of my "symptoms"!!! Gotta love it!


----------



## MommyMichele

Ty.

I don't get cramps before AF, I really don't want her anyway.


----------



## KandKsMama

I am dying here, I NEED TO TEST! The latest AF could have been due is Sun. A woman looked at my chart and thinks I might have had an anovulatory, but said she has also seen charts like that ended in a healthy pg, but also thinks that my spotting could just have well been a mild AF due to the BFing. Ugggh.


----------



## honey08

Ju_bubbs 
hope u get a mega dark :bfp: hun and as myself i'll keep my FX for a heathly sticky bean :)

plus everyone eles, we dont want wicked :witch:


----------



## always

KandK....if you were to test today, then could you buy another next week, or go to see your doc to confirm again.

I'm so sorry you're going through all of this, it's not easy. Good luck hun


----------



## MommyMichele

I will update in the AM. FX the witch does not arrive!


----------



## always

Sounds good...good luck!


----------



## CHILLbilly

Oh you poor girls waiting to see some kind of a result!!!! I hope you get our :bfp: very soon
I am currently just starting to feel O pains...I'm 2 weeks behind you all and trying to catch an egg. OH is busy outside cleaning up and all i want to do is :sex: Last cycle we ended up totally missing O time. i told him my plans and that it could NOT wait til tongiht as I have to be up by 5am for an early shift at work so it has to be NOW!!!!!!!!!!
I really hate this feeling of desparation to get a "top up" before Ovulation.......he is a late starter too..usualyl gets into it around cd17...way to late!!!!!!!
argggggggggggggggg
well I am headed for a shower and will just lay in bed......hehe see if he gets the hint!!!!!!!!


----------



## always

lol

good luck!


----------



## always

Just received the digi test from Tink in the mail! Hopefully it's a good luck charm!!!! One week until I get to use it, well, hopefully, if AF hasn't shown up by then.


----------



## applegirl

good luck Chillbilly - don't fall asleep!!


----------



## KandKsMama

All I have is a digi and I dont want to use that. Waiting on Suz to see if she has any tests left so I can buy some, if not gonna have to hit the dollar store. 
GL everyone still waiting.


----------



## MommyMichele

I'm out but pleased that I have had a second 30 day cycle in a row! No more super long ones or really short ones! BCP this summer helped I think, now let's see if it will stay 30 days!


----------



## applegirl

Hi Michele - sorry to hear that you are out - but great to hear your cycle is not super long - big :hugs:


----------



## always

Hey Michele, sorry to hear that AF arrived, but happy to hear that your cycles are short....good luck next month! hugs to you


----------



## always

Ju-bubbs, sorry to bother ya, but did you end up testing this morning?

KandK and luck getting those tests?

I'm nervous about starting tomorrow...I typically don't get any type of positive until closer to AF's due date, but I just can't help trying early!

ETA: I caved, just tested lol....BFN, but I'm not worried/giving up hope, as it's so early still....just had to try!


----------



## Shiv

Hi everyone, I hope you are all enjoyng your weekends. I am 9DPO and am not feeling very hopeful, ony symptom I have left is sore bb's and I had those last month so obviously not a symptom.............I really had no idea how obbsessed i would become while trying to conceive. I have decided that I am a complete control freak, and thi si one thing that I can't control, it is driving me crazy!

anyway, enough of my moans, for those testing/waiting to test - GOOD LUCK! and for those out this month then fx for December!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Sorry she got you michele... good that your cycles are staying at a nice length now tho! Best of luck for next month.

KandK, I've just had a nosey at your chart.. looks like you did O to me, must be awful waiting to test again! good luck for when you finally use that digi!

Always, no i didn't test this morning.. will be tomorrow tho, so hopefully that shadow will atleast turn to a proper faint line! Are you testing again tomorrow or waiting a bit? Dont worry about your bf, as you say... really early days yet!!! I'm kinda hopefull about having 84 'pregnancy points' on FF too! Thepoints are going up each day!!


----------



## always

I'm probably going to test tomorrow...I just can't' wait. Heck, I even ended up testing again this PM, only because my bbs are so sore at times, so I wanted to try and see if something would show up.

So yup, will test tomorrow and then every other day after that until either I get a BFP or AF arrives....fx!

Good luck tomorrow morning!!!!


----------



## KandKsMama

Sorry to hear she got you Michele, but atleast now you can hopefully say your cycles are 30 days long.
Always sorry to hear about the BFN, hoping it was just too soon.
Ju, GL hope that shadow of a line becomes a dark BFP.

I caved and used my digi and it was a BFN. Suz had some tests so I order 3 OPKs and 7HPTs. I forgot to send my addy and just sent it. I haven't been able to get on the computer all day. A few weeks ago my desktop crashed and has been gone since (waiting and hoping to try and get it back up because all my pictures are on it for both the girls from birth until now and my wedding photos) and now my laptop is crashing on me. My virus program is saying it cant update to reinstall but when I try to reinstall it wont let me. I cant use firefox or IE to download or scan cause it gives me errors saying it cant download the files or that my internet is not loading the page. I have finally been able to get it back up to come on here real quick and using AOL to login to Mcafee and do an online scan but so far it has found nothing. I am hoping it finds something soon so I can get rid of it and fix one or both of my computers or else I will be really upset. It isn't helping with everything going on either. I did notice the last time I went to pee that I had more spotting, had nothing all day since I forget when last night I think. Today would be CD33 which is when I got AF last cycle so maybe she is on her way and I got false BFPs or had a chemical, but should it have been a chemical I didn't think a BFP would show up so early. Who knows. If I am MIA it is because of my computers and hopefully I will be back up and running.


----------



## KandKsMama

Quick question that I forgot to ask. If you looked at my chart and say I did not O on CD10... is it possible I Oed around CD19? Should my cycle be 33 days again this time around I would O on CD19 again (I almost always have a 14/15 day LP). The calculator and figuring it in my head would have made fertile days from 10/30-11/04, which means I might still be in, but highly unlikely since we only BD on 11/02 & 11/07.... but there is still that slight chance. I contacted First Response and told them I believe I got a false BFP so waiting to see if they reply back.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Sorry to hear that KandK.. Looks like cd17 could be a poss O, with that big dip, noticed your cervix was hso for a few days leading up to that day and they say thats most fertile, dont they? As for getting a bfp too early for a chemical.. with all my chemicals I've had bfp from 8/9dpo each time right up till a day or 2 after af arrived! FX for cd17 being your O day and still being in with a chance... stranger things have happened!!

Always where are you with your test results!? I'm about to go test again soon so I'll be back with an update at some point, if my computer will work.. I'm having similar probs to KandK at the moment!!!


----------



## always

Sorry to hear about the BFN KandK....

Ju - anxious to hear your results...as for me, BFN. I'm nervous/scared, but hopeful. I didn't get a BFP when I was pg with either of my boys until the day AF was due, or was it the day before...can't remember, but it took a while. So we'll see. But I'm so scared....like everyone else, I just want this so badly!

Good luck hun....I'll be testing every morning! lol...I'm going to go to the dollar store to get some more tests, since I started sooner than I should have. I have a terrible POAS addiction, so I'll get enough to last from Mon-Thursday :)


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Ahh not too bad if you usually get bfp's quite late on then! I got a line on a FRER, its a bit wierd tho... it took slightly more than 10 mins to appear, but its deffo pink... really faint in the middle but the very edges of the top and bottom are really dark! so dont really know if its a dodgy test or summat. 90 pregancy point things on FF now tho!!!! lol


----------



## always

oh wow Ju_bubbs! Sounds very promising!! Good luck!!!

I am getting nervous, thinking that it's just not going to be this month....will test again in the morning :)


----------



## always

So on this mornings test, I _thought_ I saw what could potentialy be a fainter than faint possible line, DH couldn't see it, that's how faint it was. But since I look at these tests ALL of the time lol, I just thought I couldn't be wrong. So I just did another...and again, a fainter than faint line, but I can't tell if it's an evap, or a very very very faint positive. This time DH can see it, but says it looks like an indent...whatever that means! :lol:

So naturally I'm beginning to think that it could have possibly happened. We'll see what happens tomorrow. Fingers crossed!

I'm still having some mild cramping too, which makes me wonder if the test is showing an evap and the witch is on her way.....


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Cramping is just as common in early pregnancy as it is when af is on her way, so dont rule it out just coz of that!! My OH can never see the faint lines till they start getting a bit darker a few days later.. men are useless at hpt over-analysis!! :rofl: Good luck for the morning! xx


----------



## KandKsMama

TMI warning!

Ok so yesterday was the latest possible day for AF based on last cycle. I was up from a nap at 7pm on Sat. until 2pm yesterday. My older DD went to visit her great gma and when she left me and the baby laid down for a nap. Woke up about three hours later with severe cramps fully expecting to stand up and have full blown AF. Walked downstairs and nothing, sat on the couch and noticed the pain was all on my right side and back and making me really nauseous. I forced myself to eat dinner and went to pee and was spotting. So thought yup AF will be here any minute. Came back out and sat on the couch and began dozing off and told DH I was having bad cramps so he ran to get me some motrin. When I woke up the pain was still there but dull (thank you motrin) and I went to pee, more spotting but oddly enough checked cervix and no signs of blood but lots of creamy CM. Then I had a trickle of urine come out and saw the spotting again. Went to have a drink and had to pee again pretty fast, so this time I decided to test out my theory and I peed onto TP and guess what the blood is in my urine. So I most likely have any or all of the following.... UTI, kidney infection, bladder infection and kidney stones. 8 years ago I had a UTI, kidney infection and stones all together and it is the same pain so I am thinking it is the same again or one or more of the three. DH wanted me to go to the ER, but the baby is sleeping and the pain has died down, so I promised tomorrow since she will be awake that I will go to the doctor. We dont have anyone to watch her and DH doesn't want me to be alone in the hospital in case they keep me for a while. On a plus side no AF and when I go tomorrow because they like to do xrays they will most likely do a pg test and/or do a scan so I should know tomorrow if I am pg.


----------



## CHILLbilly

aw KandKsmama......i hope all goes well with you tommorrow.....so sorry to hear you are in pain and may have to deal with an uti or something...
Good luck and hope you get some answers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KandKsMama

Thanks I hope so too. I was just thinking to myself.... What if I did O on CD17, maybe the first two BFP's were just a fluke (or evaps) and then CD20 we BD and caught our egg, then the spotting that started was IB at 7DPO and just decided to be weird and keep up. I got that really visible faint BFP on CD25 (8DPO) because I already implanted and the BFNs were due to low HGC being so early still and using diluted urine. I know they will do a pg test before deciding on xrays and what to prescribe to make sure it wont hurt the pg. Wish me luck and hope that I have just a kidney infection or something and that I get a nice BFP from the doctor.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Good luck at the docs KandK, hope its nothing too bad!!

I have a bit of confusion over my tests! Dunno if I can get pics, or if my laptop will work long enough to upload them lol after that dodgy FRER yesterday with dark edges and faint middle, I did a second, which was a normal bfp, faint.. but easily visible through the window! and today a bfn!! Grrr!!


----------



## KandKsMama

I am beginning to dislike first response all together! My friend just took a FRRR test and got a super faint BFP, then took a FRER and got a darker BFP. With my FRERs I got a pretty good faint BFP but also 3 BFNs with them also. Who knows, I wrote the company waiting to hear back still.


----------



## honey08

Ju_bubbs stupid tests !! keepin everything crossed 4u n KandKsMama hoping u get answers asap :)

AFM im waiting for urine sample results to come bk hopin 2day,theyve checked my levels and to see that the baby is growing !! didnt know they cud do this with urine !
pls pls pls keep everything x for me aswell lasses :)


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I've had a lot of hassle with FRER over the last few months too KndK I've found ICs to be more reliable even!!

Hope your results are all ok Honey, let us know how it goes! FX

Right I've got some pics, had to take them apart fro the camera to pick them up, but you can see them fine IN the cases in real life!

8dpo - superdrug test
https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f229/heavenly_d3vi1/8dpo.jpg

8dpo - IC
https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f229/heavenly_d3vi1/ABCD0003-1.jpg

9dpo - FRER
https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f229/heavenly_d3vi1/ABCD0013.jpg

And 8dpo superdrug, and 9dpo FRER with added helper markers! lol
https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f229/heavenly_d3vi1/ABCD0011-2.jpg

Then today a bfn FRER and superdrug test! Yet the pregnancy points thing on FF has gone up to 95.. so no idea whats going on...


----------



## always

KandK, I'm so sorry you are going through all of this. I hope you're feeling better. Good luck hun.

Ju_bubbs, great tests! But so weird about the BFN today! Wonder what's going on.....fingers crossed that the ones this morning were wrong.

ETA: I wrote that it was a BFN this morning, but after catching up on here, I checked the test again and AGAIN there is a fainter than faint line....can't tell if it's an evap or a faint positive.....so faint, it's hard to tell. We'll see!


----------



## always

*Update*

After staring at my dollar store test for hours, I finally broke and took a FRER, just now, so not FMU....it's a faint BFP!!!

I'm trying to get the pics up, see how they look....DH can finally see it!

Oh I hope!

ETA: pics, it's easier to see in the 2nd pic....let me know what you think, I'm 10dpo today. Almost looks like a shadow, but there is pink colouring to it.

Just added another pic, unedited, think it might be easier to see. I've played around with them as much as I could, trying to get the line to show up a little more....hope it worked!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5393 (3).JPG
File size: 37 KB
Views: 6









IMG_5393 (4).JPG
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 6









IMG_5391 (3).JPG
File size: 79 KB
Views: 6









IMG_5391 (4).JPG
File size: 79.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Hmm, I cant see it to be honest... But I do know how hard it is to get pics of faint lines on FRER took me ages to get a pic of mine that showed up on the computer.. its really annoying since they're clearly visible to the eye lol! Hopefully it will get darker tho! And after seeing what you said about going to check your test again and seeing a line. i went and checked my FRER from this morning, and there is a definate line on it... but where as yesterdays one is clearly pink, I cant say that this one is for definate... think it looks more grey, but my bathroom light is really dull so who knows... just hoping I get a nice dark line soon!


----------



## always

Oh hey! I just added another picture unedited and I think it's easier to see on that one....

But you're right, it's darn hard to get them to show up in a pic!!!

Fingers crossed for you...sounds promising!


----------



## Gabrielle

Always..i for sure can see a faint pink line on the thrid test! looks like a bfp to me! CONGRATS:)


----------



## always

can you?? Fantastic! It's so very faint, hard to get it to show in the pic, but it's there! 

I don't have anymore FRER, but do have the digi, so I'll use that on Friday (day AF is due).

Oh I"m nervous, but excited! Keeping my toes, fingers, and legs crossed!


----------



## KandKsMama

Always and Ju I so see lines in all the test pics you both posted! Hoping those lines get darker for you. I ended up falling a sleep around 5am and just woke up around 3pm. Going to head to the clinic shortly, but DH is stuffing his face because he cant eat or drink after 8pm tonight because he is going in for a shot in his back tomorrow. KUP


----------



## always

KandK, good luck at the walk in clinic! My fingers are crossed for you. Glad you could see the line...I hope it's a sticky and that the lines get darker further in the week.

Take care.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Good luck at the clinic KandK. 

Always, I can see lines on your updated pics!!!!!! yay! Cant wait to see some more over the next week!

I'm really really hoping the bfn I had today was a faulty test or something.. my fingers are so tightly crossed they've gone a funny colour ha!


----------



## always

Ju_bubbs said:


> Always, I can see lines on your updated pics!!!!!! yay! Cant wait to see some more over the next week!

Yay! I hope the lines get darker, that's something that didn't happen last month. I'm thinking of buying some more FRER to compare, I know it's silly, but I just NEED to see a stronger line, for peace of mind.

It's just so weird that you got a possible BFN this morning (if the line was indeed grey), because the other ones were totally there. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## KandKsMama

Dont yell at me but I never went to the clinic. I ended up nodding off again and next thing I know it was to late to go. DH has to get a shot in his back tomorrow so I wanted to get some rest because it is going to be a long day.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Ooh KanK, when can you next get to the clinic? 

Have you tested again today always? I thnk I've had another chemical already, I got a bfn today aswell, and my boobs aint sore no more today! strange tho, coz my bfp's usually last right up till af and I've been having 18 day LP so a while to go yet!! Anyway I'm not stressing too much as I have my first gyne appointment the day after tomorrow, so hopefully he/she can shed some light on things!

I've got a pic of yesterdays test that was a bfn, then had a line when I checked later... I think it looks darker than the previous day when its placed on paper... but when i held them both up to the window, the 9dpo bfp was clearly pink with light through it, but the other one just looked like an empty line pretty much!

Is it just me always and KandK left now?
 



Attached Files:







ABCD0004.jpg
File size: 91.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## always

KanK, hopefully you can get to the clinic soon just to get some answers.

Ju_bubbs, oh no, I'm hoping that's not the case! My fingers are crossed for you. I'm so scared that the same thing will happen to me. I'm going to buy some FRER to test with, to see if the line gets darker...nervous.


----------



## always

I just tested using a dollar store test. Before it was almost impossible to see a line, looked more like a shadow, now it's more prominent, don't even have to take the case off, but not dark enough for it to show up in a pic (I don't think at least). So that's good! Please stick...please stick! Fingers crossed!


----------



## always

Okay, here are today's pictures. Dollar store test. Still faint, but it's better than yesterday, much better, so that's good. Hope it sticks! I'm still so early! AF is due Friday.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5396 (2).jpg
File size: 98.5 KB
Views: 5









IMG_5397 (3).jpg
File size: 96.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Thats def better than yesterdays line!!! I didn't even get as much as an evap on my test today.. think I'm gunna stop testing now and save the rest for next month, I expect the gyne will do one on thursday anyway! I do have 98 pregnancy points on fertility friend now tho :rofl: I think their points system might need reprogramming!!! lol


----------



## Gabrielle

Looks good always!!!!! NOW just get alot darker!! HEy.....if you check cm and cp..whats yours like?


----------



## honey08

Ju_bubbs 
whens af due hun ? hope this is guna be ur mth for a super sticky :bfp:
always 
i can defo see ur line !!! :wohoo::wohoo: hope it gets darker n darker !!!! 

AFM im plsed with urine results ive had back,just hoping to get scanned sometime after 8dec and see a lovley HB etc,sometimes i feel really positive,the next just negative and worried :(
i aint had any MS yet,and i be 6wk 2moro,i know im only 4wk from concepiton tho !!! so FX i be :sick: soon !LOL
also feel like garys starting to feel a little more positive bout this pregnancy :) just hope this is it, im finally guna b a mother to a much much wanted,craved for baby girl/boy :)


----------



## always

Ju_Bubbs ~ ugh, I hope they are just fluke tests....and I hope that the doc can give you answers tomorrow.

Gabrielle ~ definately more cm, I'd say it changes from EWCM to thick, I can just notice it more now. Fingers crossed for you hun :)

Honey ~ I'm sure everything is fine....thrilled for you!

Glad you ladies can see the line better today...oh I hope this is it! I'll feel a little better once I get to Friday and still no AF. Still cramping, I know it's normal, but it always scares me! I had this when pg with the other boys too.


----------



## applegirl

always- just a quick note to say - I can see those lines all the way from Malawi!!
big :hugs:


----------



## applegirl

Ju bubbs - really glad you have your appointment coming up! I'm sorry this is happening hon. Big :hugs:


----------



## always

applegirl said:


> always- just a quick note to say - I can see those lines all the way from Malawi!!
> big :hugs:

Yay!!! :dance: Thank you for taking the time to write! Hope you're having a fantastic time.

Just hoping so hard that it sticks!


----------



## KandKsMama

Congrats Always, I do believe that is a BFP!!!!
Ju glad to hear you have an appt. and I just hope that test was a dud.

As for me DH rushed me into the ER last night because I was in so much pain I was crying. I was there for 3 hours and had a fluid IV and some pain meds. Turns out it is kidney stones and I am now just waiting for them to pass. The pain has almost gone but I cant keep anything down. I didn't like the doctor that saw me and he would only do a urine test and it was a BFN. The latest AF was due was Sun. so I am still holding onto hope, but I really wish she would make up her mind and either come or show me a BFP so I can get prepared for baby or ready to try again. I am going to lay back down for a while, but I wanted to update everyone.


----------



## always

oh KanK, I'm so sorry you are going through this....that's terrible. Sorry about the BFN and that they wouldn't do b/w.

Sending you hugs


----------



## CHILLbilly

Always-----Fantastic news......sendig you some sticky vibes!!!!!!!!
KandKsmama--- ouchy kidney stones!!! so sorry you have to go through that as well as not knowing if your preggers yet!!!! I hope it all works out for you!!!!!:hugs:

Ju_bubbs- Massive:hug: to you! God luck on thursday with gyny!!!
applegirl--how are you hun????


----------



## always

KandK - hope you're feeling better

Ju_bubbs - please let us know how your appointment goes, and if they do a test for you, fingers crossed your other ones were duds

Chillbilly - Thank you for the sticky vibes....my fingers, toes and legs are all crossed!


----------



## always

Okay, being a POAS addict and wanting to see a darker line for reassurance since the line never got darker last month, I bought a two pack of FRER yesterday. This is the result from this morning.

The second pic shows the two FRERs that I've done, top one is from Monday and the bottom is todays.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5403 (2).jpg
File size: 92.4 KB
Views: 2









IMG_5404 (2).jpg
File size: 86.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## always

Ju_bubbs, any update on how things are going, and how the appointment went?

KandK, how are you feeling?


----------



## KKSARAH

Hi everyone,

Always CONGRULATIONS on your:bfp::happydance:

KandK hope you find out whats happening must be so confusing for you, hope you get answers soon:hugs:

Ju bubbs good luck with your appiontmentO:)

Anyone else av missed am sorry and hope everythings well:dohh:


Well heres my update:-

Been discharged from hospital lastnight after having pains and more bleeding( a little red blood this time) had internal examination on friday and Monday both doctors said that its closed but they say the blood is coming from that area, but there not concerned had a scan last friday when they told me the sac is not bigger enough and they think they saw a mass in my left tube saying they think i could be a ectopic then sent me upto the ward to see doctor who told that it does not look like an ectopic and thinks the sac is right for how far I am and to go back on friday for my HCG again.

But had this bleeding and stabbing pains on monday morning but was staying at OH parents house 2 hours away from my hospital, so had to go to the local A & E who sent me to the EPAU and they admitted me did another internal(getting quite used to theses now LOL) and did my bloods which came back at 5120, on Friday they were 1910:happydance:

yesterday they did a normal scan and an internal scan they found the sac which has doubled in size since Friday which also contains the yolk sac. :wohoo:they have booked me in for another scan on the 2nd December but they could not see this mass which the other hospital said could be a possible ectopic and even got a second opinion and she also couldnt see what they were saying. They explained everything as she went along during the scan and didnt rush, so am going back to this hospital for my next scan instead of my local one.

So everything is looking good and the bleeding seems to have calmed down although theres still brown discharge when I wipe but there not worried about this so am trying not to.

Anyway hope everyone else is doing fabaroonie not had time to catch up on all the posts yet due to my little trip :hugs:
__________________


----------



## always

wowza!!! what a rollercoaster ride!

Fantastic news in the end, congrats! Positive vibes being sent your way...keep it up!

Thanks for the congrats...I'm still so nervous, but very excited at the same time, fingers crossed.


----------



## dizzy65

good luck every1 hehe :D


----------



## JJF

KandK (karine) so sorry to hear of your kidney stones and your bfn :( I would say if you had a late period and kidney stones that it could be throwing your cycle off but for you to get bfp's and then have the stones, who knows, its all very confusing. I have heard how horribly painful kidney stones are so take care of yourself and I hope they get everything sorted out and you stay strong.

We will be thinking of you.
Hey Chilly and Apple, Chilly where are you in this cycle now, I know your around OV aren't you, been doing the deed???
Apple, hope your enjoying your trip and good luck with those killer tests.
Jububbs good luck at your apt.
Congrats always
Sarah, sorry for that tough ride, sounds like things are okay with those numbers being so high.


----------



## KandKsMama

I never experienced full on labor. With my first I was in induced and had some pretty painful back labor and with my second I was in PTL for like 5 weeks or so. Let me tell you that this pain is worse than both of those combined. DH say he is taking me to a better hospital tomorrow because the clinic I went to is horrible. The pain is just a dull ache now from my belly button to my thighs, but I am having episodes of a temp of 101+ but being blue and freezing. At one point today my fever spiked to 103.3 (I am normally 97.1-97.5), but I am finally able to keep food down and have had some crackers and popsicles. I just took a shower not too long ago and I seem to be feeling better so that is why he wants to wait it out a bit before we head back in.


----------



## applegirl

always and sarah - congrats!!!

Oh- K&K, so sorry about your kidney stones and bfn. Big big :hug: honey. 

Ju bubbs - waiting on your updates girl!!

Chill - testing coming up soon!! come on little Leo!! 

JJF - great to hear from you babe. Sending you sticky :dust:!!

As you know - this is a non cycle for me. I will O next week sometime - but have to use condoms before the natural killer cells tests. I think this is a good month to give my body an little rest any how. Then - bring on the Christmas baby dancing!! :happydance:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Well.. finally managed to get my laptop to work long enough to pop on! Thanks for all the luck ladies... I'm just about ready to leave for my appointment now so will be back in a few hours to update you all with what tests or whatever I'm going to have!!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Judt noticed your test from yesterday always... that is sooo brilliant to see, I think congratulations are in order girl!!!!


----------



## always

Applegirl - you sound good, which is good....Christmas baby, let's go!

Ju_bubbs - good luck today, if you can, let us know how it goes! Thanks for the congrats...I'm feeling a little better about it now, after seeing the darker line...


----------



## Ju_bubbs

What a huge waste of time that was!!! Had to drive 40 miles to the hospital for the appointment, when theres more than one hospital a LOT closer... then when we got there, all he said was that my eggs are being fertilised but not implanting (like I didn't already know that!) and then went on about how I shouldn't be testing until AF was late becasue pregnancy tests are NOT a detection of pregnancy, just a detection of hormones!!! now as far as I'm aware the hormones they detect are only there in amounts large enough for tests to pick up if you're pregnant... hence the name pregnancy test!!!

So anyway, after all that he says all he can say to me is go away, keep trying and stop testing, so basically yet again, I've just been told to hide that the problem is there rather than sort it out! Oh and more wonderful news.... If there is a reason that its happening and not just bad luck, I cant get ANY tests or treatment on the NHS because I already have children so would have to pay for it privately... all in all I'm not very happy and wish I hadn't even gone!


----------



## KKSARAH

Ju Bubbs am so sorry to hear what they have said to you, what a bunch of d**cks.

I cant believe there not going to look further into it, cant you try another doctor, just a thought:hugs:


----------



## CHILLbilly

Aw ju-bubbs.....thats the worst thing a Dr can say...
Honestly....testing early has given yout he information that you get a fertilized egg but that it doesn't take.......that should give your dr. a direction to go in for solving your problem..... Looks liek you will have to research and find out yourself so you can TELL them the problem and give them solutions.....
I really hope you find out some more information to help you figure all this out and get a sticky bean!!!!!!


----------



## JJF

WHAT A JERK. I cant' beleive he wont test you at least for low progesterone or something of that nature :( In the states everything we do is 'private' and we have to pay for it so sadly it sounds like thats the way your going to have to go but its what some of us are faced with daily. Look at it this way maybe, at least when you are paying them, they will have to listen to you, take you seriosly and provide you a service for your money! Good luck to you!


----------



## always

I can not believe that they treated you that way! How rude! How unprofessional!

I'm sorry to hear that you wouldn't be covered for medical treatment. 

Fingers are crossed for December, sorry about your day hun


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Thanks girsl.. i dunno what id do without BnB at times to vent things! lol! I could go see another doc.. but i think they'd still have to refer me to a gyne to get any tests done, I dont think normal gp's can do them themselves! Then id just be back to square one of not being entitled to tests on the nhs just coz i have kids! GRR! We really cant afford to go privately atm either so just gunna have to keep trying and hoping for now.. then again, its only been 3 months... especially since ive bene on here ive realised just how long it can take perfectly healthy couples to get pregnant so we'll wait for a while before talking about paying for tests i think. I'll still keep testing early and if it just keeps happening again and again and again i'll see if there are any tests at all that my gp can do without referring me anywhere! So for now, its to google to look for my own answers!


----------



## applegirl

oh Ju bubbs - I'm so sorry :cry:


----------



## always

KanK - did you end up going to see another doc? How are you feeling?

Ju_bubbs - so has AF arrived or is she still absent? Hugs to you hun, things will work out!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Not at the mo always.. she's not due till tuesday tho.. but no bfp's either!! Woo, you changed your ticker! :happydance:


----------



## applegirl

great new ticker always!!! :happydance:


----------



## always

Ju_bubbs - may sound silly, but I'm still holding out hope. Glad you like the ticker.....it feels so premature, but I love to see how far along I am in writing. I'm so terribly nervous, but am trying to act as though I'm not, dont' want to jinx myself! Fingers still crossed for you.

Applegirl - thanks! I'm nervous...am trying to hide that fact, but I truly am...excited and nervous at the same time. How's your holiday treating you?


----------



## KandKsMama

Ju sounds like that doctor was a jerk and waste of time.

Well I didn't end up going to a different doctor because I started to feel slightly better. Tylenol seemed to be lowering the fever when I took it, but it would spike back up again.
Thursday DH really wanted me to go to the hospital I delivered our girls at (they are amazing there and very patient friendly) I told him no because my fever was gone and staying in the 86-89 area and not spiking again. Late Thursday night I spiked back up to almost 103 and began to have problems breathing and having some chest pain so DH and MIL rushed me into the hospital. They kept me in the ER from 11pm-4am and I was so out of it from the back and forth with the fevers for days. They did tons of bloodwork, two urine samples and cultures. Now you will remember how jerky the doctor I saw at the clinic was and who swore up and down "I tested your urine and there is no sign of infection." Well guess what there is an INFECTION! The nurse said there is no way it would not have been detected in my urine on Mon. only 3 days earlier. That it is a very nasty UTI and I am on a strict 1000mg of tylenol every 4-6 hour regiment and twice daily antibiotic for 8 days. I still have feverish rounds in between doses of tylenol but have really started to feel better. I didn't get to have them run a blood pg test because MIL drove us and was staying there with us since we had no choice to bring Keira and we really dont want to hear it from her if we are/were pg if there is no reason for it. So I am still sitting here in a waiting game. Hopefully in another day or two I should start to really feel better.


----------



## JJF

KandK, I'm so sorry to hear of all your troubles, sounds like now youve got some things on hand to help you feel better. Hope all is well.


----------



## always

How is everyone doing?


----------



## applegirl

hmmmmm - I think we need a new cycle buddies thread- no? xx


----------



## honey08

hiya july mummys hope all is ok ??? kandksmama really feel for u hun:( hope ur on the ment now uv the correct meds u shud be :)

ju-bubbs, like i said in my pm to u hun,shudnt matter wether u had 10kids! thats ur life,if u want more the docs job is there to help...simple as ! i cant understand it uknow,we were lucky cos OH got sperm tested thro docs ,i had cd21 done 2mth in a row,without any Q,didnt even get asked how long we'd been ttc for ! but then scarborough hospital is always on the news how its guna after close etc,its not a grt hospital,i also thought the nhs was same everywhere round uk !!?!? so sry 4this hun,but u will get there im sure,n like u said look how long it takes healthy couples 2conceive,ive never fell pg b4 getting with gary...and i was with 2 ex for 2yrs aswell,then 7mth i got pg to gary,sadley mc, starting charting etc,and took us 6mth ! you shud put complaints in aswell uknow,iwud even write to ur concellor uknow,u can use my name to say that i got tests thro doc first !!! hope the new yr brings u lots of luck hun xxxx

AFM in doin fine, my boobs are so uncomfy tho, i dont like having big boobs as it is uknow,makes me feel very aware of wot tops i wear,which is sad i know...now there even bigger:? but im not bothered cos its for the baby :)


----------



## KandKsMama

Sure started an August baby cycle group
https://www.babyandbump.com/cycle-buddies/75510-come-august-babies.html


----------

